# Evan's Official Transcription thread



## Evan89 (Jun 19, 2019)

First, thank you to all who have supported my transcription projects so far. It's truly been an honor to work with Cynic and Exodus, and I'm looking forward to collaborating with many more artists and putting out lots of official, artist-approved transcriptions. My goal is to work with artists directly, using the isolated guitar tracks, to ensure 100% accuracy. You'd think that would be common practice, but unfortunately it's not usually the case.

I have many more projects already in the works, but I'd love to hear what bands and albums are on your transcription wishlists. Feel free to include albums that have books already, but should be redone, like Rust in Peace. I'll use this thread to keep everyone updated with upcoming projects, answer questions, etc. If you have questions about how I transcribe, I'd be happy to answer those as well. I also sometimes do personal transcription requests, so if there's a song or part you want, send me a message here or email me at [email protected] and I'll at least listen to it.



Here are some threads about my projects:
Cynic - Focus: https://sevenstring.org/threads/cynic-focus-official-tab-book-coming-soon-transcribed-by-me.333335/
Exodus - Tempo of the Damned: https://sevenstring.org/threads/exo...d-official-tab-book-transcribed-by-me.336003/
Savatage discography: https://sevenstring.org/threads/savatage-tabs-full-discography.331921/


----------



## mastapimp (Jun 20, 2019)

Would love to see some of the Nevermore catalog transcribed. Especially TGE and DHIADW. I'd also love to see some Soilwork, modern Testament, and Carcass.

As for redoing something like RIP, I got that hal leondard tab book in middle school and it's riddled with errors. I'd love to see it fixed, but I think Abysslord has already done a terrific job with that and most of Megadeth's entire discography.


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 20, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> Would love to see some of the *Nevermore* catalog transcribed. Especially TGE and DHIADW. I'd also love to see some *Soilwork*, modern *Testament*, and *Carcass*.
> 
> As for redoing something like RIP, I got that hal leondard tab book in middle school and it's riddled with errors. I'd love to see it fixed, but I think Abysslord has already done a terrific job with that and most of Megadeth's entire discography.


Those bands are all high on my list. Kragen Lum and I are actually already looking into doing a "best of" Nevermore book. I'd love to make it happen, but there's definitely more involved on the legal/publishing side compared to previous projects. I've been in touch with Peter Wichers already about a different project, hopefully he can help get me in touch with the Soilwork guys and maybe he has some of the tracks/stems. I've transcribed a few songs from The Formation of Damnation, but if I could get the isolated tracks, I'd love to do any and all Testament albums. Some of the old albums had books from Cherry Lane, but they're pretty bad from what I've seen. The Gathering never had a book, and it's the 20th anniversary this year. My hope is to do books for Surgical Steel and Heartwork from Carcass. Now that I have a connection with Kragen/Exodus/Nuclear Blast, I think there's a decent chance. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 20, 2019)

You are doing great work dude! A lot of bands, magazines and publishing companies put minimal effort into transcriptions so it’s really good to see someone putting in that much work. 

Carcass would be a difficult one with how raw their tracks can be, do you tab every little variation of a riff when it’s repeated or the micro timing errors and tempo fluctuations. Not a straight forward job but a heartwork tab book would be an awesome sight to see. 

Soilwork would be awesome, the majority of available tabs on the net are poor. 

Nevermore tab books would be cool too, there are great tabs for Loomis solos but not for the more intricate rhythm work.

Pretty much any nuclear blast band could do with releasing a tab book. It always puzzles me why bands like in flames, bodom, soilwork etc don’t release tab books with their newer albums to encourage sales. It’s a big gap in the market.


----------



## gunch (Jun 20, 2019)

Breeding the spawn


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 20, 2019)

Lorcan Ward said:


> You are doing great work dude! A lot of bands, magazines and publishing companies put minimal effort into transcriptions so it’s really good to see someone putting in that much work.
> 
> Carcass would be a difficult one with how raw their tracks can be, *do you tab every little variation of a riff when it’s repeated or the micro timing errors and tempo fluctuations*. Not a straight forward job but a heartwork tab book would be an awesome sight to see.
> 
> ...


Generally, I do transcribe variations of riffs, unless I'm able to ask the artist "was this intentional or not?" In the case of the Exodus book, there were a few parts like that, where the left and right rhythm guitars were doing slightly different things. Gary Holt indicated that the riff was intended to be played a certain way, so I edited my original transcription to reflect that.

Regarding Nuclear Blast, I've been wondering that too. Symphony X are another band on there that should have books by now. They're one of the most requested bands, hopefully I can convince them to do something.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 20, 2019)

Onset of putrefaction from Necrophagist would be awesome.


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 20, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Onset of putrefaction from Necrophagist would be awesome.


I wonder if Muhammed transcribed any of that album, considering he did the Epitaph book.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 20, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I wonder if Muhammed transcribed any of that album, considering he did the Epitaph book.



Hey, Evan. Muhammed did have the music for Onset tabbed out for the other guitar players in the band (Christian Muenzner and Sami Raatifkainen) to learn from. Unfortunately, Muhammed seems to be difficult to get a hold of nowadays. There are a couple of pictures of him taken from a few death metal shows from last year so he is out and about. Also, Christian Muenzner claims that he still has the guitar tablature for Onset but, unfortunately, he explained that he can't publish them because he doesn't own the rights to the music. I would assume/guess we would need Muhammed's permission first and foremost to get a tab book going.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jun 20, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey, Evan. Muhammed did have the music for Onset tabbed out for the other guitar players in the band (Christian Muenzner and Sami Raatifkainen) to learn from. Unfortunately, Muhammed seems to be difficult to get a hold of nowadays. There are a couple of pictures of him taken from a few death metal shows from last year so he out and about. Also, Christian Muenzner claims that he still has the guitar tablature for Onset but, unfortunately, he explained that he can't publish them because he doesn't own the rights to the music. I would assume/guess we would need Muhammed's permission first and foremost to get a tab book going.



He would make some decent cash if he'd license it. Damn I'd eat that and never be able to play it well in a minute!

There's literally too much to ask for to transcribe. Individual songs would probably be better in my case. I'm sure we all are keen for any BETTER transcriptions of Death, Morbid Angel, Obituary, Suffocation, Decrepit Birth, Incantation, Nile, etc. For me, if I could ever learn a track or two by Vitriol and Blood Incantation, I'd be soooo happy. 

Keep up the awesome work! Excited to see what comes next!


----------



## CerealKiller (Jun 20, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> *Nile*



yessssssssss


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 20, 2019)

Many years ago, Erik Rutan (from Hate Eternal) mentioned putting out a "best of Hate Eternal" guitar tablature book. He said that he had seen guitar tablature for Hate Eternal songs online and they were wrong and he realized that there was a demand for correct tabs from the musicians themselves. To this day, years later, I'm still looking for any updates on the book but nothing happened.

IMHO, a project for a Hate Eternal guitar tab book between Erik and Evan would be awesome. Erik is super friendly and a tab book promotes his music even more. If Erik/Evan green light the project, I'm sold. Purchased the day it comes out.


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 20, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Many years ago, Erik Rutan (from Hate Eternal) mentioned putting out a "best of Hate Eternal" guitar tablature book. He said that he had seen guitar tablature for Hate Eternal songs online and they were wrong and he realized that there was a demand for correct tabs from the musicians themselves. To this day, years later, I'm still looking for any updates on the book but nothing happened.
> 
> IMHO, a project for a Hate Eternal guitar tab book between Erik and Evan would be awesome. Erik is super friendly and a tab book promotes his music even more. If Erik/Evan green light the project, I'm sold. Purchased the day it comes out.


I was hoping I'd get to talk to Erik when I saw Cannibal Corpse last month, but unfortunately I wasn't able to meet with them. Maybe I'll try contacting him via facebook.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 20, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Generally, I do transcribe variations of riffs, unless I'm able to ask the artist "was this intentional or not?" In the case of the Exodus book, there were a few parts like that, where the left and right rhythm guitars were doing slightly different things. Gary Holt indicated that the riff was intended to be played a certain way, so I edited my original transcription to reflect that.



Cool, its been a while since I tabbed Heartwork but I remember lots of riffs and subtle variations on each repeat that made it tricky to be exact but if you can get the master tracks that would be so awesome. 



Evan89 said:


> Regarding Nuclear Blast, I've been wondering that too. Symphony X are another band on there that should have books by now. They're one of the most requested bands, hopefully I can convince them to do something.



Especially since Michael Romeo's DVD sold so well. I ask a lot of guys about it and they all have their reasons. Arif from PTH never thought of doing it before but after a couple of pints he was really enthusiastic about the idea. The guys from Blind Guardian said they improvise a lot of guitar parts so tabbing would be very difficult, also tabbing out 6 lead guitar lines would be a nightmare. Paul Gilbert said before he tabs things the way he planned to play them and not how he played them so thats why he prefers to teach through DVDs and video. 
A few players have said they don't know how to use guitar pro or couldn't be bothered, have to roll my eyes when I see them ranting on FB about not making money in the music business anymore. A lot have plans but just don't get around to it or it gets caught up with legal troubles when disputing album royalties.


----------



## Dyingsea (Jun 20, 2019)

i'm going to be in the minority but would love to see some decent accurate tabs from Shawn Lane, Govan, Al Di Meola, Holdsworth etc. Maybe a "best of the hardest fusion guitar ever written on the planet" tab book


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 20, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Those bands are all high on my list. Kragen Lum and I are actually already looking into doing a "best of" Nevermore book. I'd love to make it happen, but there's definitely more involved on the legal/publishing side compared to previous projects. I've been in touch with Peter Wichers already about a different project, hopefully he can help get me in touch with the Soilwork guys and maybe he has some of the tracks/stems. I've transcribed a few songs from The Formation of Damnation, but if I could get the isolated tracks, I'd love to do any and all Testament albums. Some of the old albums had books from Cherry Lane, but they're pretty bad from what I've seen. The Gathering never had a book, and it's the 20th anniversary this year. My hope is to do books for Surgical Steel and Heartwork from Carcass. Now that I have a connection with Kragen/Exodus/Nuclear Blast, I think there's a decent chance. Thanks for your feedback!



Oh man Evan, you already did some Testament?! That’s killer! Would love to get those and some of the last few albums of them! Nevermore is great. There’s a lot out there by Jeff and decent stuff from others but official ones would be killer. I’ll also mention the new Haken, any scar symmetry, circus Maximus or pagans mind!


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 21, 2019)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Oh man Evan, you already did some Testament?! That’s killer! Would love to get those and some of the last few albums of them! Nevermore is great. There’s a lot out there by Jeff and decent stuff from others but official ones would be killer. I’ll also mention the new Haken, any scar symmetry, circus Maximus or pagans mind!


The Testament transcriptions I did on my own a while back, not in an official capacity. Hopefully I can work with them through my Exodus connection. If that doesn't work out, maybe I'll just put them out via my youtube channel. I'd have to give Circus Maximus and Pagan's Mind a more thorough listen, I never got into them. I need to ask Paul Masvidal again if he can get me in touch with Per Nilsson regarding SS transcriptions.

I mentioned this in my response to your youtube comment, but I'll repost it here:
Haken self-released a tab book for Affinity, and it sounds like Vector is in the works.
https://www.facebook.com/HakenOfficial/photos/a.102809109743/10156275991834744/?type=1&theater


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 21, 2019)

A book of Scar Symmetry solos with the fingering positions approved by Per would be an instant buy!


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 21, 2019)

Mithras!


----------



## The Mirror (Jun 21, 2019)

Awesome work!

The records I'd love to have transcripted would probably be quite some hassle.

But well, simply...

Strapping Young Lad - Alien
Devin Townsend Project - Deconstruction


I've said it multiple times that I haven't heard a single version of a song like Skeksis that seems even remotely accurate to the original.

Devin's high concept stuff is so out there in terms of overlayered guitar parts and impossible to hear nuances that I'd literally throw my money at tab books of these two records.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 21, 2019)

The Mirror said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> The records I'd love to have transcripted would probably be quite some hassle.
> 
> ...



I did skeksis and think it was a lot more than “not remotely accurate,” ouch!! It’s a powertab and is probably out there somewhere.


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 21, 2019)

prlgmnr said:


> Mithras!


I'm not familiar with them, what's a good starting point?



The Mirror said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> The records I'd love to have transcripted would probably be quite some hassle.
> 
> ...


Similar to Per Nilsson, I need to ask Paul Masvidal again to see if he can get me in touch with Devin. If I remember correctly, the master recordings for his earlier albums (Terria and before) were destroyed in a house flood, so unfortunately my favorite album Ocean Machine is out of the question. You're absolutely right that his "wall of sound" production style makes transcribing difficult. A lot of times, the challenge with transcribing is simply being able to hear the parts clearly, not that the parts themselves are necessarily difficult. Would love to work with Devin for sure.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 21, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I'm not familiar with them, what's a good starting point?



Behind the Shadows Lie Madness is my favourite album of theirs, though others might feel otherwise.

https://mithrasuk.bandcamp.com/album/behind-the-shadows-lie-madness


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheet Happens 20% off sale through 7/28!

https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/888/cynic-focus-complete-guitar-transcription

I'm putting the finishing touches on the next few tab books, hopefully I can share more info on those soon!


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 28, 2019)

Judas Priest. Do it!


----------



## akinari (Sep 29, 2019)

Gorguts, Human Remains, Dim Mak, Ripping Corpse and Gridlink would all be awesome to have. All those bands have members who are relatively active on Facebook and I bet all of them would be down for getting correct tabs out there.


----------



## narad (Sep 29, 2019)

Man, from the main forum page it looked like people were discussing a band called "Evan's Official Transcript" which I thought was a very weird tongue-in-cheek name for an SSO type band, but a nice change from ~Periphoria or ~The Von Neumann Aparatus type names. I guess this makes more sense.


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 29, 2019)

akinari said:


> Dim Mak, Ripping Corpse... would all be awesome to have.



Huge +1. I would buy those in a heartbeat. Was just listening to Intercepting fist (Dim Mak) the other day.


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 30, 2019)

ArtDecade said:


> Judas Priest. Do it!


I've found isolated tracks for some JP stuff, are there are particular songs for albums you'd want to see transcribed?


akinari said:


> Gorguts, Human Remains, Dim Mak, Ripping Corpse and Gridlink would all be awesome to have. All those bands have members who are relatively active on Facebook and I bet all of them would be down for getting correct tabs out there.


The only band I've listened to from this list is Gorguts, do you have any suggested starting points for the others?

I know I've been quiet on here lately, but I've been transcribing a ton. Hoping to have news to share on the next official book in October. I just finished a full album transcription today, and am planning on starting work on the next book tonight or tomorrow. Also met up with and contacted lots of bands in the past few months. The hardest part of the process is just getting the ball rolling with people. I have a special upload planned for my youtube channel for when I hit 1,000 subscribers. I'm currently at 925, and I'd greatly appreciate any new subscribers from this forum! https://www.youtube.com/user/7strings89


----------



## akinari (Oct 1, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I've found isolated tracks for some JP stuff, are there are particular songs for albums you'd want to see transcribed?
> The only band I've listened to from this list is Gorguts, do you have any suggested starting points for the others?



Sure. Check out Human Remains - Using Sickness as a Hero, Dim Mak - Knives of Ice, Ripping Corpse - Dreaming with the Dead and Gridlink - Longhena. Feel free to PM me about tunings or who to contact from any of these bands that catch your interest.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 1, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> The only band I've listened to from this list is Gorguts, do you have any suggested starting points for the others?



Hey, Evan. Erik Rutan was a member of Ripping corpse. I think you said you were friends(?) with Erik. Though, I'm not sure exactly what he wrote on the album, as they had 2 guitar players in the band, I would think Erik could probably be a huge help in a tab book if he agreed to it.


----------



## akinari (Oct 1, 2019)

From the way I understood it, Shaune and Erik both did a lot of writing on DWtD. It's a shame the second album never got completed...


----------



## Runner (Oct 1, 2019)

Since you've already have a lot of experience with this style of music - how about some Exivious transcriptions? I would by them in a heartbeat...
Also Textures or Mutiny Within would be interesting.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 1, 2019)

Runner said:


> Since you've already have a lot of experience with this style of music - *how about some Exivious transcriptions*? I would by them in a heartbeat...
> Also Textures or Mutiny Within would be interesting.


I'm trying to make this happen, which is all I can say for now. 

Would love to do Textures, but now that they're broken up there would probably be less interest from them in doing a book. Haven't listened to Mutiny Within since their first album, but I wouldn't rule them out either. Thanks!


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 1, 2019)

I loved to see Tab books of any of these- 
SYL-ALIEN
The Faceless- Planetary Duality
Queensryche- The Warning, Rage for Order
Testament- The Order, The New Order
Fates Warning-Perfect Symmetry, Parallels
Zenith Passage
Scar Symmetry- Holographic Universe, Pitch Black Progress
Chris Poland- Return to Metalopolis
Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravagana- Danza 2
Veil of Maya
After the Burial- Dig Deep, Evergreen
Born of Osiris- The Discovery
Fallujah- (older)
Vildhjarta
Humanity's Last Breath

That's all I can think of off the top of my head, lol


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 2, 2019)

mikernaut said:


> Born of Osiris- The Discovery



A tab book for this was close to being put into production before Jason got the boot. I read on IG all royalties for the album had been tied up legally too so it’s doubtful it will ever get released. Jason has tabs for his solos on the album and all of IVX/behold.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey, Evan. Erik Rutan was a member of Ripping corpse. *I think you said you were friends(?) with Erik*. Though, I'm not sure exactly what he wrote on the album, as they had 2 guitar players in the band, I would think Erik could probably be a huge help in a tab book if he agreed to it.


I do not know him personally, but I'm working on getting in touch with him about doing transcription work. Cannibal Corpse are coming to town next month, if I haven't heard from him by then, I may just go to the show and catch up with him there. I checked out some Ripping Corpse last night, pretty cool stuff. If someone has the isolated tracks and there aren't any publishing issues, I'd be happy to do it. I imagine there would be a much bigger demand for Hate Eternal though.



mikernaut said:


> I loved to see Tab books of any of these-
> SYL-ALIEN
> The Faceless- Planetary Duality
> Queensryche- The Warning, Rage for Order
> ...


Thanks for the list. I'd be interested in doing all of these. I emailed the Faceless (a year or two ago at this point), and their management said they already had the whole album transcribed. No idea why a book hasn't surfaced. I've transcribed some early Queensryche (from a personal request) and would especially love to do Operation: Mindcrime. Looks like there was a book back in the day, but it's out of print and not the whole album anyway. Some of the other artists on the list I've either heard back from, or have contacted and am waiting on a response.

In other news, I just finished the first song for the latest book, and will have some non-transcription content on Tuesday.


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 2, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> I imagine there would be a much bigger demand for Hate Eternal though.



Yes! Erik Rutan mentioned a Hate eternal guitar tab book many, many years ago. Once in awhile, I'll see if there any updates but no luck. I would imagine Erik doesn't have much time with him balancing his own band (Hate eternal), running his own studio/recording band albums and filling in for Cannibal corpse. But I'll definitely purchase a Hate eternal tab book if you guys release one.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 8, 2019)

Happy to share that I did a guest solo on the new Failure of Milk EP, Automaton! I played on the first track, around the 3-minute mark. Anyone interested in instrumental metal should check it out.

https://failureofmilk.bandcamp.com/album/automaton

Also finished the transcriptions for the next book mentioned in my last post. Already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 10, 2019)

Evan - how about some Jake E Lee stuff? His Ozzy and Badlands stuff is pretty sweet.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 10, 2019)

I can only find stems for Bark at the Moon from the Jake E Lee era. I imagine it would be next to impossible to get something official going with anything Ozzy, but maybe I'll transcribe some and put them on my youtube channel. If I'm not mistaken, the Badlands stuff is stuck in legal hell and would be pointless to pursue in terms of an official book. I'll have to give it an in-depth listen and see what I can pick out.


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 12, 2019)

There is so little Jake stuff out there. It would be killer.


----------



## Necky379 (Oct 12, 2019)

Probably not a huge demand for it these days but I’d love to get tabs for Himsa’s ‘Courting Tragedy and Disaster’ album in its entirety. Other than that accurate tabs for:
Bloodbath
The Black Dahlia Murder
Dethklok 
Maylene and the Sons I & II
Earth Rot
Gatecreeper 
Pig Destroyer
would be awesome to have. Especially stuff from bands like Earth Rot and Gatecreeper who aren’t as well known and don’t have a lot of tabs out there already.


----------



## sirbuh (Oct 12, 2019)

akinari said:


> Sure. Check out Human Remains - Using Sickness as a Hero, Dim Mak - Knives of Ice, Ripping Corpse - Dreaming with the Dead and Gridlink - Longhena. Feel free to PM me about tunings or who to contact from any of these bands that catch your interest.



Damn son Human Remains - Using Sickness... name check; a tab book gets my cash. Ripping Corpse +1, too for Eric R madness.


----------



## technomancer (Oct 12, 2019)

mikernaut said:


> I loved to see Tab books of any of these-
> SYL-ALIEN
> The Faceless- Planetary Duality
> Queensryche- The Warning, Rage for Order
> ...



Just to chime in I would buy any of those Queensryche, Fates Warning, or Scar Symmetry transcriptions in a heartbeat. Same with Exivious who I saw somebody else mention.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 12, 2019)

Necky379 said:


> Probably not a huge demand for it these days but I’d love to get tabs for Himsa’s ‘Courting Tragedy and Disaster’ album in its entirety. Other than that accurate tabs for:
> Bloodbath
> The Black Dahlia Murder
> Dethklok
> ...


I actually caught up with Matt Wicklund at a Ghost Ship Octavius show this summer, but Himsa was not a topic of discussion. I thought he played on that album, but according to wiki, he only played lead one one track. Perhaps I could ask him about Himsa transcriptions.

Would love to do Bloodbath, though I haven't cared for their last two albums. I think the only TBDM album I really listened to was Ritual, but I always hear good things about them. Kinda surprising they don't have any official books. Dethklok would be fun. Haven't listened to any of the other bands on your list, but if you have any recommended starting points, I can check them out. Thanks for the feedback!



technomancer said:


> Just to chime in I would buy any of those Queensryche, Fates Warning, or Scar Symmetry transcriptions in a heartbeat. Same with Exivious who I saw somebody else mention.


Unfortunately I was told by Sheet Happens that Fates Warning has a trusted transcriber and won't use anyone else. Purely speculation, but maybe there are publishing/legal issues with their older albums. It's been a couple years since the Theories of Flight book, you'd think they'd have another one out by now. 

Really hoping for the next book announcement by the end of the month. I have lots of things just waiting to be released. The most difficult part of the process is not the actual transcribing, but the waiting around!


----------



## chopeth (Oct 13, 2019)

Bloodbath would be pretty awesome, yes! except for the last album


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 24, 2019)

Since Sheet Happens already teased it, I'm very happy to announce the Traced in Air book! This album was (and still is) life-changing, and I had a blast dissecting it and transcribing every layer and nuance. Available to order 10/29.




https://www.instagram.com/p/B3-kE-iAXDB/

Also, I expect to have at least one more book out before the end of the year. Plus all of the stuff I'm accumulating for my youtube channel.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 24, 2019)

Nice, I definitely prefer the spiral-bound pages. I can't play out of most regularly bound books without like, smashing them and breaking the spine.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 24, 2019)

Evan89 said:


> Since Sheet Happens already teased it, I'm very happy to announce the Traced in Air book! This album was (and still is) life-changing, and I had a blast dissecting it and transcribing every layer and nuance. Available to order 10/29.
> 
> View attachment 73868
> 
> ...



Awesome...going to pick this one up for sure. Keep up the good work!


----------



## technomancer (Oct 24, 2019)

wankerness said:


> smashing them and breaking the spine.



That is the very definition of metal 

As already said elsewhere, will be ordering on the 29th


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 29, 2019)

So it's the 29th. Where do I send my money?


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm guessing the purchase link will be active in a few hours. I think Sheet Happens usually does their announcements around mid-afternoon. Will post it as soon as I can!


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 29, 2019)

Page still says "coming soon", but here's the link: https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/972/cynic-traced-in-air-complete-guitar-transcription

Edit: First 200 copies are signed by Paul Masvidal!


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 29, 2019)

Orders are live!


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 30, 2019)

I haven't uploaded any youtube videos in a little while, so I figured I should do something to celebrate the TiA book:


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 20, 2019)

Official book #4 is here! Physical copies start shipping December 15. Also planning on releasing a bunch of transcriptions through my youtube channel soon.










Order here: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/


----------



## DC23 (Nov 23, 2019)

Any chance of some older Inferi in the future?


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 23, 2019)

DC23 said:


> Any chance of some older Inferi in the future?


I don't think I've listened to them since The Path of Apotheosis, but I'll definitely look into it!


----------



## mastapimp (Nov 26, 2019)

Great work on the Traced in Air book - started learning "The Unknown Guest" this past weekend. 

Any interest in Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder, Follow the Reaper, Hate Crew Deathroll? Or classic King Diamond - Abigail, Conspiracy?


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 27, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> Great work on the Traced in Air book - started learning "The Unknown Guest" this past weekend.
> 
> Any interest in Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder, Follow the Reaper, Hate Crew Deathroll? Or classic King Diamond - Abigail, Conspiracy?


Awesome, glad you're enjoying it! If you have questions about any parts, please let me know.

CoB would be fun. I haven't listened to them in a long time, but I dug Follow the Reaper back in the day. Would also be glad to do King Diamond, I've gotten several requests for that.

In other news, I'm just about done with the latest batch of songs for the next book. Just need to go over some details. Already have the next project lined up after that, will hopefully get started on it next week.


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 13, 2019)

I just finished transcribing the new Demons & Wizards song:


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 13, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> Or classic King Diamond - Abigail, Conspiracy?



Would definitely love to see some classic King Diamond! Abigail and Them??


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 24, 2020)

Just finished transcribing a legendary guitar album! I can't confirm or deny anything, but I'd like to see your guesses. Also expecting tracks in the next few days for another transcription project. There are also several books that are done, just need to go over details with the artists.

I recently hit 1,000 subscribers on youtube, and will be releasing free transcriptions there soon. Was also thinking about discussing my transcribing setup, software I use, etc. What do you guys think?


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 24, 2020)

It's gotta be- 







LOLOLOL


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 25, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> Just finished transcribing a legendary guitar album! I can't confirm or deny anything, but I'd like to see your guesses.
> I recently hit 1,000 subscribers on youtube, and will be releasing free transcriptions there soon. Was also thinking about discussing my transcribing setup, software I use, etc. What do you guys think?



Congrats on finishing "Blessed Are the Sick"...videos around your setup would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 25, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> Congrats on finishing "Blessed Are the Sick"...



Blessed are the sick from Morbid angel??? 

If so, best news for me for 2020. Love that album. I've been dying to learn/see how Rebel lands is played.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 25, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> Blessed are the sick from Morbid angel???
> 
> If so, best news for me for 2020. Love that album. I've been dying to learn/see how Rebel lands is played.



I was joking, but yeah that would be just amazing to see.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 25, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> I was joking, but yeah that would be just amazing to see.



Damn!!! I was so hyped. I was getting ready to listen to the Blessed album all this week.

Evan stated, "legendary guitar album" in his post so I'm hoping/thinking maybe "Rust in peace" from Megadeth but Hal Leonard already released a guitar tab book for that album so probably not that album.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 25, 2020)

Rosal76 said:


> Damn!!! I was so hyped. I was getting ready to listen to the Blessed album all this week.
> 
> Evan stated, "legendary guitar album" in his post so I'm hoping/thinking maybe "Rust in peace" from Megadeth but Hal Leonard already released a guitar tab book for that album so probably not that album.



I am more than willing to be wrong (hint). So many good albums without associated tab books out there.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 28, 2020)

Starting work on a new book today! Also, I recorded this yesterday:


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 28, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> Starting work on a new book today! Also, I recorded this yesterday:



I saw your video on your Facebook page, Evan. Your solo sounds really good. Good luck in winning the contest.

Also, can't wait to hear what the new books you have finished/working on are.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 31, 2020)

Transcribed the new Testament song today!


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 31, 2020)

Sick! Nice work man.


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here's another transcription from the new Demons & Wizards album:


Also putting the finishing touches on another tab book with an artist I haven't worked with previously. Really excited to share this project with all of you later this year.


----------



## KIMERA666 (Mar 13, 2020)

you should try cynical tesla fury by sergey golovin


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 17, 2020)

This song has some nice harmonized solos:


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm very excited to announce that I've transcribed Chris Poland's Return to Metalopolis! Chris has been one of my favorite players and biggest influences for many years, so it's an honor to bring this project to fruition with him. We're also working on a physical book release.




https://www.facebook.com/officialch...556945201123/2949400121783454/?type=3&theater


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 27, 2020)

Amazing! love that Album


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 28, 2020)

The work you're doing is incredible.
I could never play most of this stuff, but it is great to see it written out so I can understand better what is going on.
Big thanks.


----------



## sirbuh (Mar 29, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> I'm very excited to announce that I've transcribed Chris Poland's Return to Metalopolis! Chris has been one of my favorite players and biggest influences for many years, so it's an honor to bring this project to fruition with him. We're also working on a physical book release.



Somehow missed this album. Nice Saturday surprise.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 30, 2020)

Let us know when there is physical copies I totally want one.


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 30, 2020)

shadowlife said:


> The work you're doing is incredible.
> I could never play most of this stuff, but it is great to see it written out so I can understand better what is going on.
> Big thanks.





sirbuh said:


> Somehow missed this album. Nice Saturday surprise.





mikernaut said:


> Let us know when there is physical copies I totally want one.


Thanks everybody! I'll be posting updates when I'm able. I will also be releasing more free tabs via my youtube channel in the coming weeks. 41 songs to be exact.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## mastapimp (Apr 2, 2020)

Evan89 said:


>



Count me in for the Chris Poland tab book...I just got the 30th anniversary remaster of that album! Excited for the DT tabs as well. You did a wonderful job with Distance Over Time!


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 2, 2020)

Introducing "How It's Played", a series where I demonstrate riffs/licks that previously have not been transcribed correctly. My plan is to do one of these for every Dream Theater song from Images and Words through Scenes From a Memory. I'll be emailing the tabs for free, in Guitar Pro 7 & PDF formats. I think I'll do Images next and work chronologically from there.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Apr 8, 2020)

I updated this lick because while I had the correct notes, I was actually using a more difficult fingering than the way JP plays it live. Somehow I had forgotten that this part is shown clearly on Live at Budokan - Instrumedley.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Apr 10, 2020)

Stay tuned for my Images and Words tab book and lessons next week!


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 11, 2020)

There's a free tab in the video description if anyone's interested.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 11, 2020)

Another plus one for Hate Eternal, Mithras

And maybe Sarpanitum!


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm just going to say it:
Mr. Bungle - The Raging Wrath of the Easter Bunny  I mean, it is a legit Thrash album.

Or maybe do the rerelease they're recording that's coming out in the fall.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 13, 2020)

My free Images and Words tab book is now available! The original book for this album has tons of errors and inaccuracies in it, which I'll be pointing out in my "How It's Played" series. My free book for A Change of Seasons is also available, and I'll be releasing books for Awake, Falling Into Infinity, and Scenes From a Memory in the coming weeks. Just email me at [email protected] or [email protected] for the book.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## mikernaut (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to see a Opeth's Deliverance and Zenith Passage tab books.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## mastapimp (Apr 16, 2020)

These transcriptions are fantastic! As a dream theater fan, i'm really happy to see these corrections in full. I still have the tab books from Images and Words up to 6DOIT and this has sparked my interest in relearning a lot of these songs. It's also nice having them in guitar pro to help loop/slow down a part as you learn it. 

Looking forward to your future releases and I hope others are checking these out and donate/subscribe to show their appreciation!


----------



## sirbuh (Apr 16, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> ... this has sparked my interest in relearning a lot of these songs. It's also nice having them in guitar pro to help loop/slow down a part as you learn it.
> Looking forward to your future releases and I hope others are checking these out and donate/subscribe to show their appreciation!



Same here. Very cool work.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 17, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> These transcriptions are fantastic! As a dream theater fan, i'm really happy to see these corrections in full. I still have the tab books from Images and Words up to 6DOIT and this has sparked my interest in relearning a lot of these songs. It's also nice having them in guitar pro to help loop/slow down a part as you learn it.
> 
> Looking forward to your future releases and I hope others are checking these out and donate/subscribe to show their appreciation!





sirbuh said:


> Same here. Very cool work.


Thank you guys so much! I'm glad this work is appreciated and my attention to detail is apparent. Hopefully my "How It's Played" videos are informative and helpful as well. I already have parts picked out to discuss for all of the songs, but if you guys have any requests, please let me know. I'll be releasing the Awake book next week, just finished my video for 6:00.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## technomancer (Apr 17, 2020)

Wow awesome Evan! Shooting you an email now


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Apr 22, 2020)

My free Awake tab book is available now!


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 23, 2020)

One of the recurring themes with the old Dream Theater tab books: take an already difficult part and make it practically impossible by transcribing it in a horribly awkward way.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Apr 27, 2020)

The original book is missing some key details in the "classical" section:


----------



## KIMERA666 (Apr 28, 2020)

You should continue with liquid tension experiment and symphony X


----------



## wankerness (Apr 29, 2020)

FII's tab book had some serious weirdness with a few of the songs (like, Lines in the Sand). LTE2 would be cool to have a tab book for, too. 

There was a really good powertab for Lines in the Sand that fixed the issues, and there was one for Acid Rain that was incredibly impressive (done by some guy who went by Bakerman, who I think did some of the later Dream Theater tab books). But, most of FII could definitely use better versions. 

The worst DT tab book apart from I&W, imo, is 6DOIT. I remember right when the album came out there was an online version of the title track that was all written out in some obscure format with standard notation/tab. And despite having its own issues, it was a LOT better than what ended up in the tab book!

One of the biggest benefits of Evan's Awake tab was finally getting a version of The Hollow Man where the chorus wasn't written out in rhythm slashes!! Rhythm slashes are one of my least favorite things about tab books, when they put lots of complex chords in them and stick the chord diagrams all at the beginning of the song. FII has them all over the place.

I have to restring my 7-string and play through all this stuff.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 29, 2020)

wankerness said:


> FII's tab book had some serious weirdness with a few of the songs (like, Lines in the Sand). LTE2 would be cool to have a tab book for, too.
> 
> There was a really good powertab for Lines in the Sand that fixed the issues, and there was one for Acid Rain that was incredibly impressive (done by some guy who went by Bakerman, who I think did some of the later Dream Theater tab books). But, most of FII could definitely use better versions.
> 
> ...


I'll be releasing my Falling Into Infinity book late next week, or the week after that at the latest. There was a lot of experimentation with the guitars on that record, which I'll be talking about in my "How It's Played" videos. The original book is horrible, just as bad as IaW I think. Unfortunately, isolated tracks aren't readily available for SDoIT or ToT, otherwise I'd have done those too. All of the books since Octavarium have been done by Baker and Maziarz and are good. JP sends them the isolated tracks and they go over fingerings with him.

Speaking of The Silent Man, even the easiest Dream Theater songs still have errors in the old tab books!



And here's a quick video on some blues licks from the Voices solo:


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 30, 2020)

Another part that was unplayable in the original Awake book:


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 30, 2020)

JP posted a new riff today on instagram, so I transcribed it and did a playthrough:


----------



## Evan89 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 7, 2020)

My free Falling Into Infinity tab book is available now!


----------



## Evan89 (May 8, 2020)

Once again, even the simplest songs have lots of errors in the original tab book.


----------



## Evan89 (May 11, 2020)

Bet you never knew there was a 7-string on this song!


----------



## Evan89 (May 12, 2020)

Another relatively simple song with some baffling chord voicings in the original tab book.


----------



## Evan89 (May 13, 2020)

The original transcription of this song is absolutely horrendous:


----------



## StevenC (May 13, 2020)

Looking forward to relearning all of these songs the right way!


----------



## Evan89 (May 13, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Looking forward to relearning all of these songs the right way!


Just replied to your email


----------



## wankerness (May 13, 2020)

I definitely never noticed 7 string doubling that distorted riff in the outro of Peruvian Skies. I'll have to listen for that next time.

Yeah, I remember thinking "wtf" with the way Burning My Soul's main chuggy riff was transcribed with the 8th rests in the book, this one sounds and plays so much better. I never liked that song so I guess I never really looked into alternate transcriptions, but I definitely remember the tab book being spectacularly un-fun to play.

It always bugged me that Hell's Kitchen didn't have the roots of all the guitar arpeggios through the clean section of the song and instead had 8th rests at the beginning of every phrase. I assumed that was "right," but always played them anyway cause it sounded so lame without them. Good to see they were supposed to be there!

I will have to get around to looking more closely at this when my 7 string finally gets re-strung. My floyd rose really doesn't want to hold the G string in place anymore. >:O


----------



## Evan89 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (May 14, 2020)

I think I’ve said it twice already, but I’d pay 20-40$ for accurate transcriptions of the Singularity album from Scar Symmetry (although I already learned a couple solos by ear). Maybe I’m not alone and if so, could it be a worthwhile project? Transcribing Per’s phrasing nuances could be annoying or fun.


----------



## Evan89 (May 14, 2020)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> I think I’ve said it twice already, but I’d pay 20-40$ for accurate transcriptions of the Singularity album from Scar Symmetry (although I already learned a couple solos by ear). Maybe I’m not alone and if so, could it be a worthwhile project? Transcribing Per’s phrasing nuances could be annoying or fun.


I've been trying to get things going with Per, but haven't heard back from him in a while. I'll contact him again.


----------



## The Mirror (May 15, 2020)

Just in case it works out. 

Holographic Universe. Just sayin.

As always, fantastic work on Falling Into Infinity, just as with I&W and Awake.


----------



## Evan89 (May 15, 2020)

Another surprise 7-string part!


----------



## mikernaut (May 15, 2020)

YES!, any Scar Symmetry tab books would be great!


----------



## Evan89 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 20, 2020)

Lots of interesting experimentation on this song:


----------



## Evan89 (May 21, 2020)

Another one of my personal favorites. My Scenes From a Memory book will be available tomorrow!


----------



## mastapimp (May 21, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> Another one of my personal favorites. My Scenes From a Memory book will be available tomorrow!



I was listening to this track a lot since you released the tab book and the solo is such a tasteful nod to Holdsworth. I started laughing out loud when I saw the notation for it...I transcribe stuff in guitar pro in my spare time and this would have given me an aneurysm!


----------



## Evan89 (May 22, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> I was listening to this track a lot since you released the tab book and the solo is such a tasteful nod to Holdsworth. I started laughing out loud when I saw the notation for it...I transcribe stuff in guitar pro in my spare time and this would have given me an aneurysm!


That one was definitely a challenge! The looseness or "floatiness" of the rhythm is the most time consuming part. It's not like a steady stream of sixteenths or sextuplets.

In other news, my free Scenes From a Memory tab book is available now! This is the final chapter in my Dream Theater 1990s transcription project.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 22, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> In other news, my free Scenes From a Memory tab book is available now! This is the final chapter in my Dream Theater 1990s transcription project.



You are doing incredible work dude.


----------



## Evan89 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## mastapimp (May 26, 2020)

So i got your updated Falling into Infinity transcriptions and saw you changed the rhythm guitar from Lines in the Sand from 7-string back to a 6-string at Drop-D. Just curious if you uncovered some more studio footage to rationalize the switch back...


----------



## Evan89 (May 26, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> So i got your updated Falling into Infinity transcriptions and saw you changed the rhythm guitar from Lines in the Sand from 7-string back to a 6-string at Drop-D. Just curious if you uncovered some more studio footage to rationalize the switch back...


On the isolated tracks, there's a tiny bit of string noise right before the slide down that starts the solo rhythm section. Because the pitch of that noise is D, it would be impossible to jump to that higher fret to do the slide without any other noise on a 7-string. To clarify for anyone else reading, this is the only part of the song where Drop D was used. Everything else is played in standard tuning on a 6-string. I plan on making a separate video about Falling Into Infinity and all the experimental stuff on there.


----------



## Evan89 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jun 2, 2020)

Hey @Evan89 , do you have a website where you sell your DR tabs ? I'm looking for The enemy inside (too lazy to transcribe the solo by ear). Thanks 

EDIT: bah, I'll give it a shot by hear, not that hard to figure out


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 3, 2020)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> Hey @Evan89 , do you have a website where you sell your DR tabs ? I'm looking for The enemy inside (too lazy to transcribe the solo by ear). Thanks
> 
> EDIT: bah, I'll give it a shot by hear, not that hard to figure out


I don't sell my Dream Theater tabs, but if you email me at [email protected] or [email protected] I'll send them to you for free. All of the DT books from Octavarium (+ JP's Suspended Animation) onward are all great. They're transcribed by the same two guys, JP sends them the iso guitar tracks and confirms fingerings with them. The pre-Octavarium books are all inaccurate to varying degrees. I was able to transcribe all of the 1990s albums because the guitar stems are readily available. Unfortunately, the same can't be said for Six Degrees or Train of Thought, which are also in dire need of a redo. Those original books are garbage.

So if you're looking to learn The Enemy Inside, I recommend getting the official book for the self-titled album, or you can purchase the individual song here: https://www.sheetmusicdirect.com/en...spx?utm_source=halleonard&utm_medium=referral


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the information, I’ll purchase the official tab. Keep up the great work !


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Jun 5, 2020)

Final episode (for now):


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jun 18, 2020)

@Evan89 : Per Nilsson is having a live stream lesson with Q&A today at 10AM Eastern Time on Strandberg’s Facebook page. If you want to ask him about writing transcriptions, it might be a good opportunity


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 19, 2020)

HungryGuitarStudent said:


> @Evan89 : Per Nilsson is having a live stream lesson with Q&A today at 10AM Eastern Time on Strandberg’s Facebook page. If you want to ask him about writing transcriptions, it might be a good opportunity


I left a comment on the live stream, and I saw yours as well. I'll keep trying until I hear something back, but I honestly have a bunch of projects already going, so that's where my focus is. One of the books in particular should please a lot of people on this forum. I've also done more transcriptions that I plan on releasing for free via my channel, just need to find the time to do videos for them.


----------



## Wolfenstein98k (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi Evan,

Your work is amazing!! Is there a central place your free stuff is available, or at least listed in one place??


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 26, 2020)

Wolfenstein98k said:


> Hi Evan,
> 
> Your work is amazing!! Is there a central place your free stuff is available, or at least listed in one place??


Thank you! You can find a list of my free stuff on my youtube channel. Any free tabs are specifically stated in the video titles. If you see anything of interest, just shoot me an email at [email protected] or [email protected] and I'll send you the tabs.

https://www.youtube.com/user/7strings89/videos?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 23, 2020)

Thought it was time for an update since I've been quiet lately. First, I have an updated logo, which you may have already seen in my Scenes From a Memory videos. I currently have 7 official tab books awaiting release/nearly finished, plus a whole slew of stuff that I'll be releasing via my youtube channel. The only book that has already been announced is Chris Poland - Return to Metalopolis. I still don't have a release date yet, but the transcriptions have been done for several months. Just need to go over a few details with Chris and finalize things before I do all of the tedious exporting work. I can't reveal the other books at the moment, but I will say that they cover a wide range of styles, which I'm really excited about.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 24, 2020)

Awesome Evan! Can’t wait to see what else you have done!

PS- shot you a question via email couple days ago. No rush, let me know if you didn’t get it. 
Eric


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 27, 2020)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Awesome Evan! Can’t wait to see what else you have done!
> 
> PS- shot you a question via email couple days ago. No rush, let me know if you didn’t get it.
> Eric


I did get your email, should have time to check out that part tonight.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Jul 27, 2020)

The Black Dahlia Murder have a new album, Verminous. And there are almost no tracks online.

Wondering if you are ever looking to tab any of their stuff? My ear skills are nowhere near good enough to work this stuff out


----------



## DC23 (Jul 27, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder have a new album, Verminous. And there are almost no tracks online.
> 
> Wondering if you are ever looking to tab any of their stuff? My ear skills are nowhere near good enough to work this stuff out



First day buyer for me! Nightbringers would be amazing too!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 28, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> I did get your email, should have time to check out that part tonight.



Thanks Evan, got it!


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 29, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> The Black Dahlia Murder have a new album, Verminous. And there are almost no tracks online.
> 
> Wondering if you are ever looking to tab any of their stuff? My ear skills are nowhere near good enough to work this stuff out





DC23 said:


> First day buyer for me! Nightbringers would be amazing too!


I haven't transcribed any TBDM stuff, but it seems like it would be fun. I'll look into it.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Ralyks (Aug 23, 2020)

You would be even more super awesomer if you tabbed this:


----------



## Velokki (Aug 27, 2020)

I have to voice my support for correct Nevermore tabs. I would love a precise tab for We Disintegrate, Born and many others!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 27, 2020)

Velokki said:


> I have to voice my support for correct Nevermore tabs. I would love a precise tab for We Disintegrate, Born and many others!



Here you go:

https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/category/nevermore


----------



## Velokki (Aug 27, 2020)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/category/nevermore


Didn't find We Disintegrate there, shame! Other great songs there, though.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 28, 2020)

Happy new John Petrucci day!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 28, 2020)

Evan, are you doing the whole album?


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 28, 2020)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Evan, are you doing the whole album?


Probably, haha.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## technomancer (Sep 5, 2020)

At this point I'm just waiting until you finish the whole thing and will email then to get it in a single download


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Sep 15, 2020)

I transcribed the whole album in a couple weeks, it was good timing since I was in between tab book projects. Got lots of cool stuff in the works!


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 25, 2020)

Evan, I'm a big fan of the stuff you put out for Cynic, DT, and Testament. Was wondering if you ever tabbed any of the studio covers that were included in black clouds & silver linings special edition?


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 25, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> Evan, I'm a big fan of the stuff you put out for Cynic, DT, and Testament. Was wondering if you ever tabbed any of the studio covers that were included in black clouds & silver linings special edition?


Man, I haven't listened to that covers disc in a long time. I should revisit it soon. Any songs in particular that you want to see? I do have more DT stuff planned.


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 26, 2020)

Evan89 said:


> Man, I haven't listened to that covers disc in a long time. I should revisit it soon. Any songs in particular that you want to see? I do have more DT stuff planned.


I actually started listening to it again after I transcribed James Murphy's version of "Odyssey" and wanted to revisit the DT version of that song. I had forgotten how great all the other cover tracks were. 

On that CD, "Stargazer," "Take Your Fingers from my Hair," and the Queen songs "Tenement Funster/Flick of the Wrist/Lily of the Valley" all stand out for me.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 1, 2020)

Had a great time chatting with David Ellefson and Thom Hazaert on their livestream last night about my transcribing process and the upcoming Chris Poland tab book! Segment starts at 20:50.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Oct 29, 2020)

Sanctuary are accepting auditions for a lead guitarist, so I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Ralyks (Oct 30, 2020)

After hearing it in full, I really wish you'd consider doing Mr. Bungles "Raging Wrath of the Easter Bunny Demo" album. So many awesome thrash riffs. Believe it's all in Eb.


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 2, 2020)

My latest tab book is out today! I did all of the transcriptions as well as the book layout.

https://www.omerch.com/shop/thewild...nce-men-guitar-tab-book-plus-digital-download


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 7, 2020)

The first print run of Renaissance Men sold out in a couple days, more are on the way. There's also a digital version being offered here: https://www.omerch.com/shop/thewild...-men-guitar-tab-book-pdf-and-guitar-pro-files


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Nov 25, 2020)

Free tab (Guitar Pro 7 & PDF formats) is in the video description.


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Dec 9, 2020)

New book announcement coming tomorrow! Also working on a few tab videos.


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 10, 2020)

Exodus - Bonded by Blood tab book is now available! Physical copies ship January 15. I'm very honored to have worked on this.

Print + digital: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.c...guitar-book-deluxe-print-edition-digital-copy
Print only: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/product/exodus-bonded-by-blood-guitar-book-print-edition
Digital only: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/product/exodus-bonded-by-blood-guitar-book-ebook-edition


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 15, 2020)

I think this is a good way to cap off my Dream Theater transcriptions in 2020. This is my 44th DT tab that I've released this year! Bombay Vindaloo is an improvised jam that was only performed six times in 1993, so this was a unique challenge, given that there's no available video of this performance. I'm also planning on releasing another free tab book (not DT) in the very near future. 

Please email me at [email protected] or [email protected] for the free tab. If you've already received DT tabs from me before, this song has been added to the "miscellaneous songs" folder.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 15, 2020)

You’re the man Evan!


----------



## bassisace (Dec 16, 2020)

Someone else said it earlier this year, but I hope in 2021 we get a Singularity Part 1 Scar Symmetry transcription. Willing to pay 30+$ for it and I’m sure I’m not alone


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 16, 2020)

bassisace said:


> Someone else said it earlier this year, but I hope in 2021 we get a Singularity Part 1 Scar Symmetry transcription. Willing to pay 30+$ for it and I’m sure I’m not alone



I’ll pay for any scar symmetry tabs!


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## sirbuh (Dec 19, 2020)

wow...you smoked that


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Evan89 (Dec 22, 2020)

Here's what Marco Sfogli had to say:

https://www.facebook.com/marco.sfogli/posts/10157542520369147


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 23, 2020)

Congrats man!! I’ll definitely check it out!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 23, 2020)

Now thats a compliment! 

And incredible work on Marco's solos!


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 20, 2021)

I finally have a website! You can browse all of my books, keep up with my latest videos and transcriptions, and contact me for a private lesson or transcription.

https://www.evanbradleytranscriptions.com/

I'm also very happy to announce my newest tab book, for Xentrix's 2019 album, Bury the Pain! I transcribed the songs in coordination with the band's guitarist, Kristian Havard, and he was also kind enough to pen a foreword for the book. If you're unfamiliar, I'd recommend this band to fans of Exodus, Testament, etc. Check it out at my store: https://evanbradleytranscriptions.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 22, 2021)

As fast as tabbing as petrucci’s sweeps. Great job! I got stuck at the trickier parts but you must know Petrucci’s style inside out by now?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2021)

Already said this elsewhere, but this is proof that Evan is a transcribing cyborg from the future


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 23, 2021)

Didn't read all the thread so I don't know if it has already been mentioned
My most desired Tab book would be Elegy - Supremacy
https://www.metal-archives.com/albums/Elegy/Supremacy/2170
And then everything from Angra


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 27, 2021)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Didn't read all the thread so I don't know if it has already been mentioned
> My most desired Tab book would be Elegy - Supremacy
> https://www.metal-archives.com/albums/Elegy/Supremacy/2170
> And then everything from Angra


Sorry I can't help you with Elegy. Looks like they've been inactive for a long time. If they were active and had the isolated instrument tracks, it might be something I'd look into. As for Angra, I'd love to transcribe Temple of Shadows, but again it depends on interest from the band, whether they have the tracks, etc.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 28, 2021)

Too bad for Elegy
Henk Van Der Laars disappeared from the music business and Gilbert Pot posted some videos on youtube ages ago; they were 2 hell of players.

I think you can try to contact Kiko, he had the tabs for his latest solo album tabbed by Levi Clay, so he's favourable to these operations and he's in best relations with Rafael, so, ther's a good chance on this project I suppose


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 28, 2021)

Too bad for Elegy
Henk Van Der Laars disappeared from the music business and Gilbert Pot posted some videos on youtube ages ago; they were 2 hell of players.

I think you can try to contact Kiko, he had the tabs for his latest solo album tabbed by Levi Clay, so he's favourable to these operations and he's in best relations with Rafael, so, there's a good chance on this project I suppose


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 29, 2021)

I've gotten a lot of requests to transcribe this solo. It was quite a challenge in spots, and syncing it perfectly with the video took a lot of time because Dream Theater didn't play to a click back then.


----------



## Evan89 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 12, 2021)

All the JL albums are so good. Thanks for this Evan!


----------



## Evan89 (Feb 26, 2021)

Took a quick break from the next tab book I'm working on to transcribe this:


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Lots of tab books coming! In the meantime, I whipped this up today:


----------



## Lukhas (Mar 27, 2021)

You're on a roll, it's impressive.


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 28, 2021)

Lukhas said:


> You're on a roll, it's impressive.


Thanks man! I plan to keep this roll going, should be able to make a new book announcement very soon.

Here's a quick update on the Chris Poland - Return to Metalopolis book:


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kragen and I are working on an Exodus "Pleasures of the Frets" volume 2. Here's the current list of songs:

And Then There Were None 
Piranha 
Deranged 
Brain Dead 
Last Act of Defiance 
Impact Is Imminent 
Only Death Decides
Good Day to Die 
Impaler 
Deathamphetamine 
Funeral Hymn 
Salt the Wound


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 16, 2021)

Stay tuned for Key to the Imagination tomorrow!


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 17, 2021)

The solo in this one is absolutely insane!


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 17, 2021)

I’d love for some VITRIOL to be tabbed. Especially this one.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Evan89 (Apr 19, 2021)

This transcription completes LTE3! Always a blast to transcribe John Petrucci's stuff. Speaking of that, I have another special JP transcription that I'm planning on doing a "How It's Played" video for. Just need to find the time! Expect to see some new book announcements in the coming weeks! 
 

LTE3 tabs playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLNYXfMfhF-A9bxJNK46S8GhWeulkfwWl8


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 19, 2021)

Awesome Evan, can’t wait!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 19, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> This transcription completes LTE3!



There's still the 55 minute bonus disc  

Killer work as usual Evan


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 1, 2021)

Free transcription of Paul Masvidal's Parasite here: https://bit.ly/mptranscription

https://www.facebook.com/paulmasvidal/posts/332361221578757



So happy that this book has been officially announced! A lot of work went into these transcriptions, including learning how to use a different transcription software (Finale) in order to achieve the songbook look that Paul was going for. More announcements coming very soon!


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 1, 2021)

It's been difficult to keep this book a secret. So excited to finally share it here!

https://www.facebook.com/Hate.Eternal/posts/389597529203192



And that's not all! Cynic book #3:


----------



## sirbuh (Jun 1, 2021)

oh my , these are great picks


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 1, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> It's been difficult to keep this book a secret. So excited to finally share it here!



Sweet!!!!!!! I'm definitely getting the Hate Eternal book. Gonna have to relisten to the Cynic EP. I've listen to it before but I honestly can't remember how it went.


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 1, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Sweet!!!!!!! I'm definitely getting the Hate Eternal book. Gonna have to relisten to the Cynic EP. I've listen to it before but I honestly can't remember how it went.


Obviously I'm biased, but I think CBA is awesome. The guitar parts on it are more textural than riff-based, lots of layering. Thrilled that I can finally talk about the Hate Eternal book, I worked very closely with Erik on it and we're very proud of the end result.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 2, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> Obviously I'm biased, but I think CBA is awesome. The guitar parts on it are more textural than riff-based, lots of layering.



When I relisten to the Carbon EP, I'll have to reprogram my mind not to compare it to Focus and Traced. When I first listened to Focus in the early nineties, I didn't like it at all but after so many years, I love it and obviously, I purchased your tab book and I'm covering the songs. There is a chance I may like Carbon EP and get the book because that's what happened to me with Focus. How big/small that chance is, though, is yet to be determined.


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 3, 2021)

The Cynic - Carbon-Based Anatomy tab book is available now! Really happy with this one, it's always an honor and pleasure to work with Paul. Many more books coming!

https://www.sheethappenspublishing....n-based-anatomy-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Anon E. Moose (Jun 7, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> the upcoming Chris Poland tab book!


WHAT

*prepares to throw money at you*


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 10, 2021)

Orders for Hate Eternal are live, first 100 copies are signed by Erik!
https://www.sheethappenspublishing....al-best-of-vol1-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 11, 2021)

Signed copies are now up to 250! I'm guessing that means 100 copies was an underestimate


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 23, 2021)

So happy to announce this one! I had the honor and privilege of working with Vogg on this 10-song compilation, spanning the first seven Decapitated albums. Looking forward to doing more in the future!

https://decapitated-store.com/colle...decapitated-guitar-transcription-guitar-picks







Song list:

Winds Of Creation
Nihility (Anti-Human Manifesto)
Spheres Of Madness
The Fury
Day 69
Post(?)Organic
404
A View From A Hole
Instinct
Earth Scar


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 23, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> So happy to announce this one! I had the honor and privilege of working with Vogg on this 10-song compilation, spanning the first seven Decapitated albums. Looking forward to doing more in the future!
> 
> https://decapitated-store.com/colle...decapitated-guitar-transcription-guitar-picks
> 
> ...



I instantly copped this. Do we reaaaallly have to wait until we get it in the mail or are there any secret links you can provide?


----------



## chopeth (Jun 24, 2021)

sold out


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 24, 2021)

Pre-order here: https://decapitated-store.com/colle...decapitated-guitar-transcription-guitar-picks

The first run of 100 sold out in less than four hours, looks like they underestimated the interest in this book


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 25, 2021)

Exodus - Pleasures of the Frets Volume 2 is now available!

https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 5, 2021)

Another new book announcement! Coming next Thursday via Sheet Happens Publishing is the complete guitar transcription of Jake Howsam Lowe's 2019 EP, Oh Earth. I highly recommend it to anyone interested in memorable instrumental guitar music. It also features great guest solos from Stephen Taranto, I Built The Sky, and Jake Willson. Link to listen on Bandcamp: https://jakehowsamlowe.bandcamp.com/album/oh-earth


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 6, 2021)

The tab book for Witherfall's Curse of Autumn is now available to order! I went over all the songs with Jake Dreyer, he's a monster player! For those unfamiliar, I'd recommend this band to fans of Nevermore, King Diamond, Symphony X, etc. Dark melodic metal. Should also mention that Marco Minnemann played on the album!

https://www.witherfall.com/merch




One of my favorites:


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 6, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> Pre-order here: https://decapitated-store.com/colle...decapitated-guitar-transcription-guitar-picks
> 
> The first run of 100 sold out in less than four hours, looks like they underestimated the interest in this book



Yeah I jumped on that 2nd wave quick. With the Cynic and Hate Eternal books I don’t know what to do with myself.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jul 13, 2021)

Mine came in today! I feel a bit special with the first edition run lol along with the number is got (day) 69(?). Got a bit bent in shipping but can't wait to start playing.


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 13, 2021)

BusinessMan said:


> Mine came in today! I feel a bit special with the first edition run lol along with the number is got (day) 69(?). Got a bit bent in shipping but can't wait to start playing.


Awesome, I hope to get my copy soon! Thank you for supporting this project! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here and I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 15, 2021)

The tab book for Jake Howsam Lowe's EP, Oh Earth, is available now: https://www.sheethappenspublishing....m-lowe-oh-earth-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 19, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> The tab book for Jake Howsam Lowe's EP, Oh Earth, is available now:



I am now seriously thinking about purchasing this book. I didn't know who Jake Howsan Lowe was and wasn't familiar with any of his music but after listening to his Oh Earth EP on his bandcamp page several times, his foot is definitely through the door of my wallet. Damn. I haven't even started covering any of the songs off the Hate Eternal guitar tab book I got a few weeks ago and I'm already thinking of getting a new tab book. Some guitar players have GAS (guitar acquisition syndrome). I have, guitar tab book acquisition syndrome.  With the 15% discount off my next order that Sheet Happens gave me from my Hate Eternal tab book order, temptation is really knocking on my door.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> I am now seriously thinking about purchasing this book. I didn't know who Jake Howsan Lowe was and wasn't familiar with any of his music but after listening to his Oh Earth EP on his bandcamp page several times, his foot is definitely through the door of my wallet. Damn. I haven't even started covering any of the songs off the Hate Eternal guitar tab book I got a few weeks ago and I'm already thinking of getting a new tab book. Some guitar players have GAS (guitar acquisition syndrome). I have, guitar tab book acquisition syndrome.  With the 15% discount off my next order that Sheet Happens gave me from my Hate Eternal tab book order, temptation is really knocking on my door.



Isn't everything 20% off from them through today?


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 19, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Isn't everything 20% off from them through today?


This is late, but their site says: *Summer Sale excludes any product that has been released after June 18th, 2021.*


----------



## technomancer (Jul 20, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> This is late, but their site says: *Summer Sale excludes any product that has been released after June 18th, 2021.*



Whoops, completely missed that. Always read the fine print


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 4, 2021)

New tab video is up!


Here's what Marco had to say 
https://www.facebook.com/marco.sfog...id=1628064232814255&notif_t=mention&ref=notif


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 6, 2021)

Of course I had to transcribe Guthrie's version too:


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## technomancer (Aug 9, 2021)

@Evan89 Now you're just showing off... this was released what, this morning


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2021)

@Evan89 it's been almost an hour, shouldn't your tab video be up by now


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 13, 2021)

technomancer said:


> @Evan89 it's been almost an hour, shouldn't your tab video be up by now



It's premiering in about 40 minutes


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2021)

You are a machine


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 13, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> It's premiering in about 40 minutes





technomancer said:


> You are a machine



I went to the grocery store maybe 45 minutes after I saw the full song was posted. I asked myself, "I wonder if Evan will have the tab posted by the time I get back?"


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 3, 2021)

It breaks my heart to share this, as Sean's music and teachings have had a profound effect on me personally and professionally. Please listen to his beautiful playing and consider donating via the bandcamp page, there's a guitar/bass transcription included.



https://cynic-alliance.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Rosal76 (Sep 7, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> The tab book for Jake Howsam Lowe's EP, Oh Earth, is available now:



Got my tab book today! As always, every time I get a new tab book, I listen to the album (or EP in this case) and look at the tab book at the same time to get a feel for the songs and what to expect for when I cover them. Very pleased with the book and had fun following the tab and listening to the music at the same time. Some of the solos look kind of tough but nonetheless, eager to cover them when the time comes. Buying this book was way different than what I normally buy because I normally buy death metal tab books but after listening to J.H.L's EP several times and going through the tab book, I am so, so glad I got this book instead of something else. But anyways, thank you Evan, for not only transcribing another awesome tab book but for also posting about Jake's EP and the book on this forum because I would have never known who he was.


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 9, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Got my tab book today! As always, every time I get a new tab book, I listen to the album (or EP in this case) and look at the tab book at the same time to get a feel for the songs and what to expect for when I cover them. Very pleased with the book and had fun following the tab and listening to the music at the same time. Some of the solos look kind of tough but nonetheless, eager to cover them when the time comes. Buying this book was way different than what I normally buy because I normally buy death metal tab books but after listening to J.H.L's EP several times and going through the tab book, I am so, so glad I got this book instead of something else. But anyways, thank you Evan, for not only transcribing another awesome tab book but for also posting about Jake's EP and the book on this forum because I would have never known who he was.


Thank you so much! I actually hadn't heard Oh Earth prior to being asked to transcribe it, but I'm glad I accepted the challenge. Jake has a new EP coming out soon, a collaboration with I Built the Sky.

In other news, the Witherfall tab book is here! I had a lot of fun transcribing this album and working with Jake Dreyer to accurately notate every detail and layer. All copies of the book include a download of the Guitar Pro 7 files. Buy it here: https://witherfall.com/product/696253


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 10, 2021)

When are you gonna get in touch with Guthrie and do some Aristocrats albums?


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 10, 2021)

This just showed up! So happy with how this turned out, it was a lot of fun to transcribe and work with Vogg.


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 10, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> When are you gonna get in touch with Guthrie and do some Aristocrats albums?


https://jtcguitar.com/store/package/the-aristocrats-deluxe-album-box-set/


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 10, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> https://jtcguitar.com/store/package/the-aristocrats-deluxe-album-box-set/



Did you do those?


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 10, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Did you do those?


No, they came out several years ago. I actually bought that "box set" of the first three but haven't done a deep dive or looked at them since I began transcribing. Now I'm kinda scared to, lol.


----------



## ArtDecade (Sep 10, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> Now I'm kinda scared to, lol.



How come?


----------



## StevenC (Sep 15, 2021)

This has been out for a whole hour now, so I assume Evan is saving news of the tab book for closer to release.


----------



## mastapimp (Sep 15, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> How come?


I have all those tabs/jam tracks from JTC for the aristocrats releases. They are pretty good. I can't vouch for their accuracy regarding finger positions, but the notes and timing appear correct. The first album doesn't have any guitar pro files, but all the other releases do. The only thing I'm disappointed with is for "You Know What?" release, they only have tabs/tracks for 6 of the 9 songs. They claim there was too much layering on the other 3 tracks to try and consolidate everything into a single guitar track. I only learned a handful of the songs, but love playing along to the jam tracks. Those alone are worth the price.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 16, 2021)

Got the Decapitated book in two days ago. I haven't even started playing it yet, but I read the tabs while listening along to each song. Note for note perfection. You have no idea how much this book means to me! Eternal thanks to Evan and Vogg and everyone involved. Also, wicked smart making it a ring bound book for a proper music stand (looking at you, Hal Leonard).


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 17, 2021)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Got the Decapitated book in two days ago. I haven't even started playing it yet, but I read the tabs while listening along to each song. Note for note perfection. You have no idea how much this book means to me! Eternal thanks to Evan and Vogg and everyone involved. Also, wicked smart making it a ring bound book for a proper music stand (looking at you, Hal Leonard).


Thanks so much for your support and feedback! Vogg's stuff is so much fun to play, please keep me updated on your progress with the songs.


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Evan89 (Oct 1, 2021)

New single "Refined", from MIRE, featuring Ryan Glisan (ex-Allegaeon) and Nick Hipa (ex-As I Lay Dying). 


There's a guitar tab (transcribed by yours truly) available here: https://thebandmire.com/products/refined-guitar-tab


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey, Evan. Are you doing the most recent self-titled Lamb Of God record? The last two are up on SheetHappens so fingers crossed.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 5, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Hey, Evan. Are you doing the most recent self-titled Lamb Of God record? The last two are up on SheetHappens so fingers crossed.



Those are drum tabs


----------



## ArtDecade (Oct 5, 2021)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Those are drum tabs



Oh. Blargh. Reading is fundamental. Lol.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 5, 2021)

ArtDecade said:


> Hey, Evan. Are you doing the most recent self-titled Lamb Of God record? The last two are up on SheetHappens so fingers crossed.


Would like to! There aren't official books for As the Palaces Burn or Sturm und Drang either. And of course, I've found errors in the few songs I've looked through in the Ashes and Sacrament books. As far as I know, Mark and Willie are "by ear" players and don't read tab. Maybe I can convince them that doing tab books with their direct involvement is a worthwhile endeavor.

Lots of books and other projects are in the works, hopefully I'll be able to share more announcements soon.


----------



## ADADAD (Oct 5, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> New single "Refined", from MIRE, featuring Ryan Glisan (ex-Allegaeon) and Nick Hipa (ex-As I Lay Dying).
> 
> 
> There's a guitar tab (transcribed by yours truly) available here: https://thebandmire.com/products/refined-guitar-tab



Any plans on doing the pre-Hipa album (shed) from Mire?


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 6, 2021)

ADADAD said:


> Any plans on doing the pre-Hipa album (shed) from Mire?


There's more to come:


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 22, 2021)

My box set arrived a few days early on Tuesday, so I had a busy week.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 22, 2021)

You’re a crazy man Evan! Crazy talented!


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 23, 2021)

Another Mire tune (technically two, the intro "Form" is its own track):


Tabs available here: https://thebandmire.com/products/inside-form-guitar-tabs


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 27, 2021)

This song completes my transcriptions for the new Dream Theater album!


----------



## /wrists (Oct 27, 2021)

I can't find the tabs for this anywhere. Maybe you can help? 

 

Also the solo has never been tabbed for this song. 

 2:36


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 19, 2021)

The new Exodus album is out today, and so is the tab book! I had a lot of fun transcribing this one, and I'm happy we got it ready in time for the album release.

https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/category/exodus


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 22, 2021)

I transcribed another new Mire tune, A New Found Rain, which is the title track of their upcoming debut album:



Tabs here: https://thebandmire.com/products/a-new-found-rain-guitar-tab


----------



## Boris_VTR (Nov 24, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> The new Exodus album is out today, and so is the tab book! I had a lot of fun transcribing this one, and I'm happy we got it ready in time for the album release.
> 
> https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/category/exodus
> 
> ...


What is the tuning for this album? C?


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 24, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> What is the tuning for this album? C?


Mostly D standard, a few songs in drop C.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Nov 24, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> Mostly D standard, a few songs in drop C.



Sounds perfect to me  Would you say that that medium player could play some songs or is more for experienced/advanced players? Ask for rhythm guitars.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Nov 24, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> There's more to come:
> View attachment 98522


Ryan is still doing music? Stopped checking after his project with Wes fell through and he didn't seem as active.


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 24, 2021)

Boris_VTR said:


> Sounds perfect to me  Would you say that that medium player could play some songs or is more for experienced/advanced players? Ask for rhythm guitars.


There's a good mix, I'd say the most challenging songs as far as rhythm parts go would be the title track and The Fires of Division. Easiest would be Prescribing Horror and The Years of Death and Dying, both of which are in drop C.



CovertSovietBear said:


> Ryan is still doing music? Stopped checking after his project with Wes fell through and he didn't seem as active.


Don't know about Ryan's previous projects, but he actually contacted me earlier this year through instagram about doing the Mire transcriptions. The album has been several years in the making.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Nov 24, 2021)

Evan89 said:


> There's a good mix, I'd say the most challenging songs as far as rhythm parts go would be the title track and The Fires of Division. Easiest would be Prescribing Horror and The Years of Death and Dying, both of which are in drop C.
> 
> Don't know about Ryan's previous projects, but he actually contacted me earlier this year through instagram about doing the Mire transcriptions. The album has been several years in the making.


That's really good to hear. I followed him on Instagram since 2015 but he stopped posting much a few years back with the occasional update. Excited for Mire.


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 30, 2021)

Tab book #15 is out now! Nick Johnston's new album, Young Language, is unlike most in the "instrumental guitar" genre. There are a few vocal tracks sprinkled in, and the songs are cohesive with a unique cinematic feel, not simply vehicles for shredding.

Purchase here: https://www.sheethappenspublishing....-young-language-complete-guitar-transcription




Listen to the full album here:


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 19, 2021)

No real news here, just wanted to share this interview where Erik Rutan gives me a shoutout and talks a little bit about how the Hate Eternal tab book came to be. I'm so grateful to Erik for giving me a chance and trusting me to do his songs justice. Looking forward to doing more books together in the future! The relevant part starts at 29:20, but the whole interview is a fun listen.


----------



## Evan89 (Dec 29, 2021)

Though I transcribed all of the 90s Dream Theater albums and released my corrected tab books over a year ago, I thought this would be a good song to do a full synchronized tab video for. Maybe I'll do more of the 90s songs in the future.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 4, 2022)

Starting off the new year with a huge announcement! I had the honor and pleasure of working with the Cannibal Corpse guys on this, I'm so excited for it to be finally announced. This is also my first official bass transcription.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 4, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Starting off the new year with a huge announcement! I had the honor and pleasure of working with the Cannibal Corpse guys on this, I'm so excited for it to be finally announced. This is also my first official bass transcription.



Yes!!! Gonna order this as soon as it comes out.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 5, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Starting off the new year with a huge announcement! I had the honor and pleasure of working with the Cannibal Corpse guys on this, I'm so excited for it to be finally announced. This is also my first official bass transcription.



Evan, did the guys in Cannibal give you the isolated tracks for the album and then you transcribed the music by ear? Regardless of how the album was transcribed, I'm gonna buy it. I'm just curious.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 5, 2022)

Rosal76 said:


> Evan, did the guys in Cannibal give you the isolated tracks for the album and then you transcribed the music by ear? Regardless of how the album was transcribed, I'm gonna buy it. I'm just curious.


All iso tracks. One of the benefits of Erik doing the recording at his studio.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 20, 2022)

Cannibal Corpse - Violence Unimagined is available now!

https://www.sheethappenspublishing....agined-complete-guitar-and-bass-transcription


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 21, 2022)

Ordered. Evan, I'm glad you posted about the book coming out last January on this forum because I was planning on getting tab books from other bands from Sheet Happens. Just to mix things up. Different bands and different styles. But because I'm a bigger fan of Cannibal's music than the other bands, I had to get the Cannibal book. So much for mixing things up. LOL. But anyways, can't wait to get my physical copy.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 29, 2022)

Happy 20th anniversary to Six Degrees! This solo is one of my favorites from JP and I thought this transcription would be a fun way to commemorate the album.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 18, 2022)

Got my physical book the other day and very pleased with it. In one of the songs, I do believe Rob Barrett wins the award, not once but twice, for the solos with the least amount of notes in it. LOL. But anyways, can't wait to start covering the music.


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm excited to announce this one! Paul and I worked together once again to get everything accurate. The plan is to do Ascension Codes next.


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 4, 2022)

I just reached 5,000 subscribers on my YouTube channel! Thanks to everyone who has subscribed and supported my work. It's been tough to find time to do tab videos lately since I'm juggling a bunch of different book projects, but I have some great ideas planned. In the meantime, would anyone be interested in a livestream where I answer questions and maybe play some riffs? I've never done one and thought it would be a fun way to celebrate.



https://www.youtube.com/user/7strings89


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> I just reached 5,000 subscribers on my YouTube channel! Thanks to everyone who has subscribed and supported my work. It's been tough to find time to do tab videos lately since I'm juggling a bunch of different book projects, but I have some great ideas planned. In the meantime, would anyone be interested in a livestream where I answer questions and maybe play some riffs? I've never done one and thought it would be a fun way to celebrate.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/7strings89


I'd watch a livestream! It'd be especially cool if you could show some of the isolated tracks for some of the tabs you've done, but I understand that might not be possible. Some of the stuff you have tabbed isn't the easiest to get from sight-reading and 30 year death metal production


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 4, 2022)

StevenC said:


> I'd watch a livestream! It'd be especially cool if you could show some of the isolated tracks for some of the tabs you've done, but I understand that might not be possible. Some of the stuff you have tabbed isn't the easiest to get from sight-reading and 30 year death metal production


Unfortunately the only iso tracks I can use are ones that are already available to everyone, like the Dream Theater tracks from Jammit. Since I'm usually transcribing from stems, I can't do live transcribing videos when that's the case. I'd be happy to answer any questions about any of the books or even demonstrate parts, though in some cases it's been a few years since I've played them!


----------



## StevenC (Mar 4, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Unfortunately the only iso tracks I can use are ones that are already available to everyone, like the Dream Theater tracks from Jammit. Since I'm usually transcribing from stems, I can't do live transcribing videos when that's the case. I'd be happy to answer any questions about any of the books or even demonstrate parts, though in some cases it's been a few years since I've played them!


I can live with that. Please practice all of Traced in Air


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hey Evan. I have a few questions for you if you can answer. I know that the guitar players in Cannibal tune down their guitars pretty low. I saw the Youtube video where Scooter (Granville Guitars) showcases Erik Rutans B.C. Rich Ironbird guitar and explains the tunings and string gauges Erik uses and all.

My questions are:

In order to transcribe the Cannibal tab book, did you:

1. Obviously, tune down one of your guitars using thicker strings?

2. Use a drop tune pedal?

3. Both, use thicker strings and a drop tune pedal? I know Eric and Rob use thicker strings but I also know that they both use a drop tune pedal for the G# Cannibal songs.

The reason I'm asking is because I started learning the Cannibal song, Bound and burned which is tuned to A#. I am now entertaining the idea of tuning one of my guitars to that tuning. Not just to match the song tuning but just to try another tuning. The only tunings I have ever used on a 6 string guitar are E and Eb so A# would definitely be different (and low, LOL) for me. I'm just curious as to what your setup was when you transcribed the book Thanks.


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 14, 2022)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey Evan. I have a few questions for you if you can answer. I know that the guitar players in Cannibal tune down their guitars pretty low. I saw the Youtube video where Scooter (Granville Guitars) showcases Erik Rutans B.C. Rich Ironbird guitar and explains the tunings and string gauges Erik uses and all.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


The alternative to tuning down would be to run the track through something like TASD or Transcribe! and bump the pitch up several semitones to match a standard tuned guitar. I've done that for stuff I've transcribed that's 1/2 or full step down.


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 18, 2022)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey Evan. I have a few questions for you if you can answer. I know that the guitar players in Cannibal tune down their guitars pretty low. I saw the Youtube video where Scooter (Granville Guitars) showcases Erik Rutans B.C. Rich Ironbird guitar and explains the tunings and string gauges Erik uses and all.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


I took one of my fixed bridge 6-string guitars and strung it with 13-56. Basically a set of 10s, minus the 10 and adding a 56. I primarily play 7-strings and use a 56 for my low B, so I had plenty of those around. One reason I did it this way was to avoid any confusion when going over the songs with Erik and Rob. It's easier if we're both playing 6-strings. The string gauges aren't ideal for G#, but a pretty good compromise when switching between their two tunings.


mastapimp said:


> The alternative to tuning down would be to run the track through something like TASD or Transcribe! and bump the pitch up several semitones to match a standard tuned guitar. I've done that for stuff I've transcribed that's 1/2 or full step down.


I use the transposition feature in Amazing Slow Downer quite often, it's very helpful especially with lower tunings. The way I typically use it is I raise the pitch a full octave, which makes those low notes clearer. I have a bunch of guitars set up in different tunings, so I'm usually playing along/transcribing in the same tuning as the recording.


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 18, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> I took one of my fixed bridge 6-string guitars and strung it with 13-56. Basically a set of 10s, minus the 10 and adding a 56. I primarily play 7-strings and use a 56 for my low B, so I had plenty of those around. One reason I did it this way was to avoid any confusion when going over the songs with Erik and Rob. It's easier if we're both playing 6-strings. The string gauges aren't ideal for G#, but a pretty good compromise when switching between their two tunings.
> 
> I use the transposition feature in Amazing Slow Downer quite often, it's very helpful especially with lower tunings. The way I typically use it is I raise the pitch a full octave, which makes those low notes clearer. I have a bunch of guitars set up in different tunings, so I'm usually playing along/transcribing in the same tuning as the recording.


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to use that octave trick if I'm ever trying to dig notes out of the sludge!


----------



## xxxyyy (Mar 20, 2022)

Just wondering if anyone know if there will be reprintings of the Decapitated tab book.
BTW, why not selling digital copies too?


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 21, 2022)

xxxyyy said:


> Just wondering if anyone know if there will be reprintings of the Decapitated tab book.
> BTW, why not selling digital copies too?


I have asked Vogg and management about both of these things. Back when the book was first announced (June of last year), the first run of 100 signed & numbered copies sold out in a few hours, and they did at least 200 more signed copies after that. Not sure if there were more, I'm not involved with the production or sale of the book. I will post updates here when I'm able.


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 31, 2022)

Cynic book #4 (book #17 overall) is here! I had the honor and pleasure of working with Paul Masvidal once again to ensure that the transcriptions are 100% accurate. Now we just have to tackle Ascension Codes and we'll be up-to-date. Purchase link: https://www.sheethappenspublishing....bent-to-free-us-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 1, 2022)

So happy that I can finally talk about this one! It's still pretty surreal getting to work with some of my long-time favorite artists and biggest influences. Look for it in two weeks at shthppns.com


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 1, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> So happy that I can finally talk about this one! It's still pretty surreal getting to work with some of my long-time favorite artists and biggest influences. Look for it in two weeks at shthppns.com
> View attachment 105851


Love Opeth and would pay good money for accurate tabs from some of their material pre-Watershed. Will likely pick up a copy of this in a few weeks! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 1, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> Love Opeth and would pay good money for accurate tabs from some of their material pre-Watershed. Will likely pick up a copy of this in a few weeks! Keep up the good work.


Thanks man. I'll happily transcribe whatever they throw at me!


----------



## sirbuh (Apr 1, 2022)

very impressive , wonder what is next for you?


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 1, 2022)

sirbuh said:


> very impressive , wonder what is next for you?


Thank you! Wish I could say what other projects are in the works, but I think you can expect another announcement in the next couple weeks.


----------



## MidnightMetalMaster (Apr 9, 2022)

Hoping it’s the availability of the Savatage discography….


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 10, 2022)

MidnightMetalMaster said:


> Hoping it’s the availability of the Savatage discography….


Sadly, no. I will certainly post any updates if/when I'm able, but it's really in the hands of the band's management.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 14, 2022)

Opeth - In Cauda Venenum is available now! One of my biggest (or loftiest) goals when I got heavily into transcribing was to make accurate Opeth tabs, and it feels great to have worked directly with the band to make that a reality. Hopefully this is just the first of many collaborations with them. Buy it here: https://www.sheethappenspublishing....n-cauda-venenum-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## sirbuh (Apr 22, 2022)

and pre order in on the CP


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 22, 2022)

I noticed the Return to Metalopolis book is up for pre-order. Been waiting patiently since you announced it a few years back!


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 22, 2022)

Book #19 is finally here! This book has been over two years in the making, and I'm very happy to be able to share these transcriptions with my fellow guitar nerds. Chris Poland has been one of my favorite guitarists for a long time, and taking a deep dive into this album has given me an even greater appreciation for him. His style and tone are instantly recognizable, and getting to work with him and ask questions about these songs has been a surreal joy. Chris also contributed a great foreword to the book, and the guitar pick with his signature is icing on the cake! Big thanks also to Kragen Lum for helping to bring this project to fruition. Buy it here: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/category/chris-poland


----------



## /wrists (Apr 23, 2022)

Man I'd pay good money to see Kalmah's 12 Gauge Album transcribed.


----------



## Evan89 (Apr 29, 2022)

Another new book announcement! Lots of intense riffage and soloing on this album. Also worth mentioning that the songs are in C standard tuning, except for Soul-Sick Nation, which is 7-string tuned to A standard. Buy it here: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/category/abysmal-dawn


----------



## Evan89 (May 2, 2022)

More books coming soon! I'm so excited and grateful to have gotten the chance to work with Katatonia, who have been of my favorite bands since hearing Night Is the New Day in 2009. Rivers of Nihil are a much more recent discovery for me, but I had a great time transcribing the guitars and bass for their most recent album, The Work.

Look for them in the coming weeks at https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/


----------



## wankerness (May 3, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Opeth - In Cauda Venenum is available now! One of my biggest (or loftiest) goals when I got heavily into transcribing was to make accurate Opeth tabs, and it feels great to have worked directly with the band to make that a reality. Hopefully this is just the first of many collaborations with them. Buy it here: https://www.sheethappenspublishing....n-cauda-venenum-complete-guitar-transcription


How are the hal leonard opeth tabs? I never got that book after feeling so jilted at it including most of the songs I had submitted to them as a test for employment (from the one track I saw their transcription of, Bleak, they most definitely hadn't copied mine, though). 

I would love to see books for MAYH and Still Life in particular. I never felt good about some of the tabs I did for those since the sound was so fuzzy that some stuff was mainly based off live bootlegs where I could actually hear the bass, etc. I did not have good technology for transcribing back in 2004 in my dorm room with some crummy freeware transcription program that couldn't slow things down without making it sound like trash. Ghost Reveries would be cool too mainly since the chords were so dense on a lot of songs that I just gave up on figuring out exactly what was going on and did something that sounded similar (ex, that climactic riff in Ghost of Perdition, shortly before the transition back into the last acoustic part).


----------



## neurosis (May 3, 2022)

wankerness said:


> How are the hal leonard opeth tabs? I never got that book after feeling so jilted at it including most of the songs I had submitted to them as a test for employment (from the one track I saw their transcription of, Bleak, they most definitely hadn't copied mine, though).
> 
> I would love to see books for MAYH and Still Life in particular. I never felt good about some of the tabs I did for those since the sound was so fuzzy that some stuff was mainly based off live bootlegs where I could actually hear the bass, etc. I did not have good technology for transcribing back in 2004 in my dorm room with some crummy freeware transcription program that couldn't slow things down without making it sound like trash. Ghost Reveries would be cool too mainly since the chords were so dense on a lot of songs that I just gave up on figuring out exactly what was going on and did something that sounded similar (ex, that climactic riff in Ghost of Perdition, shortly before the transition back into the last acoustic part).



I would be really interested in an accurate transcription of the tiny Blackwater Park, Damnation and Deliverance_ trilogy_ if any of you have a good recommendation.


----------



## eaeolian (May 3, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Book #19 is finally here! This book has been over two years in the making, and I'm very happy to be able to share these transcriptions with my fellow guitar nerds. Chris Poland has been one of my favorite guitarists for a long time, and taking a deep dive into this album has given me an even greater appreciation for him. His style and tone are instantly recognizable, and getting to work with him and ask questions about these songs has been a surreal joy. Chris also contributed a great foreword to the book, and the guitar pick with his signature is icing on the cake! Big thanks also to Kragen Lum for helping to bring this project to fruition. Buy it here: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/category/chris-poland
> 
> View attachment 106586


I'll be buying this. Thanks for doing it!


----------



## Evan89 (May 3, 2022)

wankerness said:


> How are the hal leonard opeth tabs? I never got that book after feeling so jilted at it including most of the songs I had submitted to them as a test for employment (from the one track I saw their transcription of, Bleak, they most definitely hadn't copied mine, though).
> 
> I would love to see books for MAYH and Still Life in particular. I never felt good about some of the tabs I did for those since the sound was so fuzzy that some stuff was mainly based off live bootlegs where I could actually hear the bass, etc. I did not have good technology for transcribing back in 2004 in my dorm room with some crummy freeware transcription program that couldn't slow things down without making it sound like trash. Ghost Reveries would be cool too mainly since the chords were so dense on a lot of songs that I just gave up on figuring out exactly what was going on and did something that sounded similar (ex, that climactic riff in Ghost of Perdition, shortly before the transition back into the last acoustic part).


I haven't looked through the Hal Leonard Opeth tabs, which is honestly better for my health lol. Looking through old tab books just makes me angry with all the errors I find. To my knowledge, the Opeth books through HL were done without stems (isolated tracks) and no direct involvement from the band. This is usually the case with books from HL and other big publishers. One of the rare exceptions to this is the Dream Theater books from Octavarium to present. They've all been transcribed by Jordan Baker and Ryan Maziarz. JP sends them the isolated guitars and goes over questions/fingerings with them. 

With music as dense and layered as Opeth, stems make a huge difference, and editing directly with Fredrik was great. I'm working to make this process more common, and it's good to see that fellow guitarists notice the difference in accuracy. Hopefully we'll get to do books for all the other Opeth albums you guys have mentioned.


----------



## wankerness (May 3, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> I haven't looked through the Hal Leonard Opeth tabs, which is honestly better for my health lol. Looking through old tab books just makes me angry with all the errors I find. To my knowledge, the Opeth books through HL were done without stems (isolated tracks) and no direct involvement from the band. This is usually the case with books from HL and other big publishers. One of the rare exceptions to this is the Dream Theater books from Octavarium to present. They've all been transcribed by Jordan Baker and Ryan Maziarz. JP sends them the isolated guitars and goes over questions/fingerings with them.
> 
> With music as dense and layered as Opeth, stems make a huge difference, and editing directly with Fredrik was great. I'm working to make this process more common, and it's good to see that fellow guitarists notice the difference in accuracy. Hopefully we'll get to do books for all the other Opeth albums you guys have mentioned.


Stems would be fascinating for Still Life given the famed recording problems with that one (so many layers of guitars were recorded that you got frequency cancellation). I REALLY wonder what the hell is going on with some of the songs like Serenity Painted Death. I think it's their most interesting one in terms of guitar chord density besides maybe Ghost Reveries. Even the 5.1 version didn't really help me at all in terms of being able to figure out what was going on in some sections.


----------



## mastapimp (May 3, 2022)

eaeolian said:


> I'll be buying this. Thanks for doing it!


I purchased it over the weekend. Digital copy is immediately available if you can't wait.


----------



## sirbuh (May 11, 2022)

sirbuh said:


> and pre order in on the CP


Arrived today, stoked to get started.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 16, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Book #19 is finally here! This book has been over two years in the making, and I'm very happy to be able to share these transcriptions with my fellow guitar nerds. Chris Poland has been one of my favorite guitarists for a long time, and taking a deep dive into this album has given me an even greater appreciation for him. His style and tone are instantly recognizable, and getting to work with him and ask questions about these songs has been a surreal joy. Chris also contributed a great foreword to the book, and the guitar pick with his signature is icing on the cake! Big thanks also to Kragen Lum for helping to bring this project to fruition. Buy it here: https://sublevelrecords.bigcartel.com/category/chris-poland
> 
> View attachment 106586


I haven't posted here in years but I saw this, I love Chris' music and I am starting to play guitar again after a long LONG time away.

So I bought it.
Thank you!


----------



## Evan89 (May 17, 2022)

Thanks to everyone who has supported the Chris Poland book! It was truly a labor of love, and it's a pretty surreal feeling to finally have a physical copy in my hands. Lots of projects in the works that I'm looking forward to sharing with the guitar community!


----------



## Evan89 (May 19, 2022)

Katatonia - City Burials is available now! I got to edit with Roger Öjersson to make sure everything was 100% accurate. It was a lot of fun, hopefully we get to do more books together.

Buy it here: https://www.sheethappenspublishing....ia-city-burials-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Evan89 (May 26, 2022)

Rivers of Nihil - The Work is available now! I transcribed the guitars and bass for this one, there are lots of layers and things to discover. Also got to edit with Brody and Adam which was a lot of fun. Check it out here: https://www.sheethappenspublishing....e-work-complete-guitar-and-bass-transcription


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 8, 2022)

Cannibal Corpse - Inhumane Harvest is a freebie at Sheet Happens for the month of June! There's also a coupon in the PDF for 15% off purchases of the book.









Freebies | Sheet Happens Publishing


Want to try before you buy? Sample featured picks from some of our best selling releases.




www.sheethappenspublishing.com


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 9, 2022)

And now for something completely different! I had the pleasure of transcribing the latest Belmont album, Aftermath. Though they're generally labeled as pop punk, there's a lot more to it than that, and their guitar parts are more intricate than one might expect. Big thanks to Jason Inguagiato and Brian Lada for editing with me. Check it out here: https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/1468/belmont-aftermath-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 13, 2022)

With the man Erik Rutan after the Decibel Metal & Beer fest. Cannibal were great as always.


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 21, 2022)

With Joseph Michael of Witherfall/Sanctuary after the Decibel Metal & Beer fest last weekend. The tab book for "A Prelude to Sorrow" is coming soon!


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 23, 2022)

Sheet Happens is having a 20% off sale through this Sunday, June 26th! All individual books have the discount already applied, bundles are excluded.









Sheet Happens Publishing - Artist Approved Music Transcriptions and Limited Edition Vinyl Pressings


A sheet music company working directly with artists to transcribe and produce beautiful and accurate music books.




www.sheethappenspublishing.com


----------



## DC23 (Jun 24, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> The tab book for "A Prelude to Sorrow" is coming soon!


Excited for this!


----------



## Evan89 (Jun 25, 2022)

Coming soon


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 1, 2022)

Huge announcement time! There's so much to say about Devin and this album, for now I'll just say I'm so excited for this book to be released, and it's one of the most insane things I've ever transcribed.


----------



## The Mirror (Jul 3, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Huge announcement time! There's so much to say about Devin and this album, for now I'll just say I'm so excited for this book to be released, and it's one of the most insane things I've ever transcribed.



Jesus. My birthday is a month away, dude. You are too early.

Never seen any even remotely usable tabs of Deconstruction online and all my attempts were rather half-assed with the dozens of layers in there and basically no stems available to sort it out.

Instabuy, thank you very much.

You had input from Devy or isolated tracks available for it?


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 4, 2022)

The Mirror said:


> Jesus. My birthday is a month away, dude. You are too early.
> 
> Never seen any even remotely usable tabs of Deconstruction online and all my attempts were rather half-assed with the dozens of layers in there and basically no stems available to sort it out.
> 
> ...


Both


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 4, 2022)

Hey Evan, I love that you're doing all these, and I'd like to get something from you, but you've got such a wide range of stuff, I don't even know where to start. What is the book that would give me the most practice, in terms of moving around on the fretboard with cool riffs? Right now I'm practicing some Veil of Maya Vicious Circles. I also love Zyglrox from Periphery, and Mea Culpa from The Human Abstract. Stuff that moves around a lot, and really works both hands is great practice, as opposed to just syncopated open strings or chugs. Anyway, let me know what you think would be best, and I'll buy it. I want to support all this work you're putting into these!


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 5, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Hey Evan, I love that you're doing all these, and I'd like to get something from you, but you've got such a wide range of stuff, I don't even know where to start. What is the book that would give me the most practice, in terms of moving around on the fretboard with cool riffs? Right now I'm practicing some Veil of Maya Vicious Circles. I also love Zyglrox from Periphery, and Mea Culpa from The Human Abstract. *Stuff that moves around a lot, and really works both hands is great practice, as opposed to just syncopated open strings or chugs.* Anyway, let me know what you think would be best, and I'll buy it. I want to support all this work you're putting into these!


Based on these criteria, I'm leaning toward Cynic - Traced in Air. Songs like Evolutionary Sleeper and The Unknown Guest would be good for working on alternate picking and hand synchronization. Definitely give the album a listen if you haven't already. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 6, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Based on these criteria, I'm leaning toward Cynic - Traced in Air. Songs like Evolutionary Sleeper and The Unknown Guest would be good for working on alternate picking and hand synchronization. Definitely give the album a listen if you haven't already. Thanks for your support!


Ok awesome. I DO like Cynic, and have played some stuff, so I think you’re right - I’ll check it out!


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 11, 2022)

Here's the first Octavarium tab video. Videos will be uploaded to my channel each day of the week, concluding with the title track on Friday.


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 12, 2022)

Here's a few more:


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 15, 2022)

Here are the rest of the tunes:


----------



## Guitar_Gym (Jul 23, 2022)

Any possibility for a Lumenwood - Eldritch Rights transcription?
Or Liquid Tension Experiment?
Blotted Science?
The Great Misdirect (guitar... since Paul hasn't published that one)


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 23, 2022)

Guitar_Gym said:


> Any possibility for a Lumenwood - Eldritch Rights transcription?
> Or Liquid Tension Experiment?
> Blotted Science?
> The Great Misdirect (guitar... since Paul hasn't published that one)


Lumenwood - I doubt there would be much demand for this one, so no.

Liquid Tension Experiment - I asked JP about an LTE book in 2019, and he said "there isn't one?" I did already transcribe all of LTE3 when it was released, albeit unofficially. Would love to transcribe the first two if I could get the isolated guitar tracks.

Blotted Science - Ron does his own transcriptions. There's some Blotted Science and other stuff here: http://www.ronjarzombek.com/tabs.html

BTBAM - I'd be down to work with them! My personal preference would be to do a book for Alaska first, but TGM has some cool stuff on it.


----------



## Guitar_Gym (Jul 24, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Lumenwood - I doubt there would be much demand for this one, so no.
> 
> Liquid Tension Experiment - I asked JP about an LTE book in 2019, and he said "there isn't one?" I did already transcribe all of LTE3 when it was released, albeit unofficially. Would love to transcribe the first two if I could get the isolated guitar tracks.
> 
> ...


I saw that page, but I didn't see "ingesting blattaria" which is the chief track of theirs I would want to learn 
As for demand of Lumenwood, if people would just listen to it :C
BTBAM, I would take Silent Circus/Alaska/TGM/Parallax 1
Seriously, why was there never a TGM? Why no love for Parallax 1? Was basically TGM 2


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 28, 2022)

Devin Townsend Project - Deconstruction is available now! This one was quite an undertaking, definitely some of the craziest stuff I've ever transcribed. It was a dream come true to work with Devin, hopefully we'll do a lot more books together.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jul 28, 2022)

Any hope of a Vital Remains tab book? Dave Suzuki is the man!


----------



## Evan89 (Jul 28, 2022)

Blytheryn said:


> Any hope of a Vital Remains tab book? Dave Suzuki is the man!


I won't say never, but not on my radar currently.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Evan89 (Aug 24, 2022)

Witherfall - A Prelude to Sorrow is available now! As with the Curse of Autumn book, I edited with Jake Dreyer to ensure that everything is 100% accurate. If you haven't heard this album, do yourself a favor and check out "Vintage".









A Prelude To Sorrow Guitar Tablature Book - WITHERFALL


includes guitar pro download




witherfall.com


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 25, 2022)

Colors II is available now! I co-transcribed and got to edit with Paul. It's pretty surreal to think back to 2007 and how the original Colors was one of those rare life-changing albums for me. I hope you guys have fun learning these crazy tunes.









Between The Buried And Me | Sheet Happens Publishing


Shop for Books and Music by Between the Buried and Me




www.sheethappenspublishing.com


----------



## wankerness (Aug 25, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Devin Townsend Project - Deconstruction is available now! This one was quite an undertaking, definitely some of the craziest stuff I've ever transcribed. It was a dream come true to work with Devin, hopefully we'll do a lot more books together.


I distinctly remember reading somewhere, years ago, that Devin had done some preliminary transcription work on a bunch of his stuff, like I think he'd gotten some sort of technology that allowed him to just play guitar and have it spit a transcription into the computer. Guess nothing ever came of that? Or maybe he has "rough" files somewhere?? I would love to see books of a lot of his earlier stuff, especially Ocean Machine through Synchestra (and the corresponding SYL albums).


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 25, 2022)

Spawn Of Possession - Noctambulant & Incurso

Spiral Architect - A Sceptic's Universe

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 25, 2022)

D-Nasty said:


> Spawn Of Possession - Noctambulant & Incurso
> 
> Spiral Architect - A Sceptic's Universe
> 
> Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn


All albums that I'd be interested in transcribing, but given that they're inactive artists, getting the necessary tracks/resources and getting the members involved/interested is highly unlikely. It looks like a Spawn of Possession book was in the works all the way back in 2012, but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 30, 2022)

From the Colors II editing session with Paul Waggoner. Had a great time going over all the details and finalizing the tabs. It's always fun to learn more of the nuances and idiosyncrasies of the artists I'm working with.


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 30, 2022)

Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cakes


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 30, 2022)

Ron Jarzombek - Solitarily Speaking Of Theoretical Confinement


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 30, 2022)

Oh & one more thing Evan... Your Dream Theater tab books are amazing! Thank you so much for letting me get them! I'll be donating to you on my next payday!


----------



## /wrists (Aug 30, 2022)

Kalmah 

Carnifex 

Job for a Cowboy (Suneater) album 


Will be paying FAT for these


----------



## Evan89 (Aug 30, 2022)

D-Nasty said:


> Guthrie Govan - Erotic Cakes





D-Nasty said:


> Ron Jarzombek - Solitarily Speaking Of Theoretical Confinement


Erotic Cakes: https://jtcguitar.com/store/package/erotic-cakes-album/#compare-options-table-282
I haven't looked at these transcriptions, hopefully they're good haha.

Like I mentioned with Blotted Science, any Jarzombek transcriptions will likely come from the man himself.


D-Nasty said:


> Oh & one more thing Evan... Your Dream Theater tab books are amazing! Thank you so much for letting me get them! I'll be donating to you on my next payday!


Thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying them.


evade said:


> Kalmah
> 
> Carnifex
> 
> Job for a Cowboy (Suneater) album


I remember enjoying Suneater back when it came out, haven't heard it in years though. Never got into the other two bands, but you never know.


----------



## D-Nasty (Aug 30, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Like I mentioned with Blotted Science, any Jarzombek transcriptions will likely come from the man himself.


I figured as much. I almost included a similar statement in my original post. He's a mad scientist of guitar & I figured he would handle his own tabs. lol!


----------



## mastapimp (Aug 30, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Erotic Cakes: https://jtcguitar.com/store/package/erotic-cakes-album/#compare-options-table-282
> I haven't looked at these transcriptions, hopefully they're good haha.
> 
> Like I mentioned with Blotted Science, any Jarzombek transcriptions will likely come from the man himself.
> ...


The Erotic Cakes tabs are mostly just the backings and the themes. He leaves out the solos and instead gives a lot of guidance on how he would tackle that section if he were improvising live. The backing tracks are fun to play along with and Guthrie is clearly trying to challenge the player to be creative rather than perform his solos note-for-note. 

The Aristocrats tabs from JTC are note-for-note and cover the entire track lists of the releases with the exception of You Know What? which is missing 2 or 3 tracks.


----------



## xxxyyy (Sep 6, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> All albums that I'd be interested in transcribing, but given that they're inactive artists, getting the necessary tracks/resources and getting the members involved/interested is highly unlikely. It looks like a Spawn of Possession book was in the works all the way back in 2012, but nothing ever came of it.


Thia is a crime against humanity...


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 9, 2022)

New tab day! To coincide with Paul Masvidal's new Strandberg Boden Masvidalien NX 6 Cosmo guitar & playthrough, we've released the transcription for "Aurora" from Cynic's Ascension Codes. There are a lot of layers in this one, but they're all quite manageable for a Cynic tune. Check it out here: https://www.sheethappenspublishing.com/shop/1499/cynic-aurora-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 10, 2022)

I think I said Mr. Bungle - The Raging Wrath of the Easter Bunny Demo, but that would be awesome. Especially with how insane Sudden Death is.

Dark Angel - Time Does Not Heal (the obscene amount of riffs...)

Powermad - Absolute Power

Vio-Lence - Eternal Nightmare, Oppressing The Masses

Heathen - Victims of Deception


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 27, 2022)

It's been a while since I posted a video of me playing. This is for the Neural DSP contest.



Lots of books are in the works, hopefully an announcement will be coming in the next week or so.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Evan89 (Oct 11, 2022)

Got physical copies of my most recent projects! Deconstruction comes in at 222 pages, making it the longest book I've done so far.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 17, 2022)

The new Witherfall tab book is here, along with some other goodies courtesy of Joseph Michael. I worked with Joseph and Jake Dreyer once again to make it as accurate as humanly possible. Check it out here: https://witherfall.com/merch


----------



## ExMachina (Oct 17, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> All albums that I'd be interested in transcribing, but given that they're inactive artists, getting the necessary tracks/resources and getting the members involved/interested is highly unlikely. It looks like a Spawn of Possession book was in the works all the way back in 2012, but nothing ever came of it.


I'm working on fixing a tab for bodiless sleeper based on a grainy playthrough video. My ear is bad and I'm really slow at it though. If anyone wants to help I'll share what I have. Dennis might be a good person to ask about a Collab, and it sounds like they're active with that new project retromorphosis.


----------



## Evan89 (Oct 20, 2022)

New book day! I transcribed Bleed From Within's latest album and had a lot of fun in the process. Their riffs are quite intricate, yet very satisfying to play, and there's even a Vogg guest solo on "Sovereign". Check it out here: https://www.sheethappenspublishing....m-within-shrine-complete-guitar-transcription


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 12, 2022)

Cynic | Sheet Happens Publishing


Cynic guitar tabs for Focus. Learn Cynic guitar with our books!




www.sheethappenspublishing.com


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 13, 2022)

With Roger Öjersson of Katatonia after their show in Philly. We worked together on the City Burials tab book earlier this year, and it was great to gift him a copy in person.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 16, 2022)

Hi Evan89. I was just wondering, do you have any future plans on transcribing Cynic's Ascension codes album? I love that album and would immediately purchase the book if were to be released.

BTW. I'm still covering songs from the Focus and Traced in air tab books. Currently this week, I'm covering the song, "Breath" from the Jake Howsam Lowe: Oh earth tab book.


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 16, 2022)

Rosal76 said:


> Hi Evan89. I was just wondering, do you have any future plans on transcribing Cynic's Ascension codes album? I love that album and would immediately purchase the book if were to be released.
> 
> BTW. I'm still covering songs from the Focus and Traced in air tab books. Currently this week, I'm covering the song, "Breath" from the Jake Howsam Lowe: Oh earth tab book.


Yes, Ascension Codes is in the works. We did already release the transcription for Aurora to coincide with Paul's playthrough video


----------



## Evan89 (Nov 25, 2022)

The tab book for A New Found Rain, the debut album from Mire, is here! I had the pleasure of working with Ryan Glisan and Nick Hipa to ensure that every part of every song is transcribed accurately. Lots of fun riffs on this one! I should also mention that all songs are played on a 7-string. Most are in standard, with a few in drop A.

https://thebandmire.com/products/mire-digital-tab-book-a-new-found-rain


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 2, 2023)

2023 is off to a great start! I got to work with Opeth again on Watershed, which I remember buying on release day back in 2008. Pretty wild to be the transcriber of the official tab book all these years later. Also coming out this month is Curse of Existence, the latest album from Miss May I, which was a lot of fun as well. Which songs or parts are you most looking forward to learning?


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 2, 2023)

I’m pumped for Opeth Evan!!


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 2, 2023)

TheShreddinHand said:


> I’m pumped for Opeth Evan!!


Same here. I'll be picking up a copy!


----------



## wankerness (Jan 4, 2023)

Any chance of older Opeth? Watershed was where they lost me. I'll still get that cause it had a couple bangers on it (Hessian Peel in particular).

Good to see the Katatonia, I missed that post/release. I haven't listened to City Burials but I listened to everything they released from Brave Murder Day through Dead End Kings many, many times. My ideal for them would be a last fair deal gone down book, that one had the most interestingly layered sounds IMO and it was pretty hard to make out what was going on with some of the tracks like "Future of Speech" even in the live version on their DVD.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 4, 2023)

wankerness said:


> Any chance of older Opeth? Watershed was where they lost me. I'll still get that cause it had a couple bangers on it (Hessian Peel in particular).
> 
> Good to see the Katatonia, I missed that post/release. I haven't listened to City Burials but I listened to everything they released from Brave Murder Day through Dead End Kings many, many times. My ideal for them would be a last fair deal gone down book, that one had the most interestingly layered sounds IMO and it was pretty hard to make out what was going on with some of the tracks like "Future of Speech" even in the live version on their DVD.


It's not up to me, but I'd happily transcribe the entire Opeth discography, assuming they have stems for everything.

I'd recommend checking out City Burials, Roger has brought a cool lead element that they never really had before. And they have a new album coming out in a couple weeks!


----------



## Evan89 (Friday at 1:48 PM)

2022 recap:



Some fun numbers:

14 full album tab books (13 officially released, plus an unofficial Dream Theater redo) + Cynic - Aurora digital single

144 songs

2,113 pages

17,629 measures


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Yesterday at 9:08 AM)

@Evan89 you are saving the world with these efforts. I'm especially looking forward to Opeth's Watershed and Katatonia's City Burials (need to pick that up).

I'll add a +1 for any older Opeth works, especially the Candlelight era. Orchid and Morningrise are perfect albums, MAYH right behind. Plus they've been playing Black Rose Immortal live lately (did they NOT think fans would be requesting that epic? lol). There are some existing tabs in the two "best of volumes" but it pales to cover enough. Speaking of pale, Pale Communion would be an epic to transcribe.

Also, +1 for Sheet Happens to rep any more OSDM bands. Even just some of the classics. As much as I want more official Death books, and modern bands like Blood Incantation and Tomb Mold, having an official tab for any classics would be amazing (From Beyond, Covenant, Last One On Earth, The IVth Crusade, Considered Dead, Like An Ever Flowing Stream, etc.).


----------

